# *%* Miracles In The Making 2015 *%*



## Sis4Us

*%*Miracles In The Making 2015*%*​~Oldies But Goodies~ 
*Making Miracles Together* 
:blue: 5 :blue:
:pink: 2 :pink:
:yellow: ? :yellow: 


*January*

7th
:baby:Katie Potatie:baby:
:blue:
23rd
_Driving280 
_

*February* 

16th
:baby:Radkat:baby:
:blue:
28th
:baby:River54:baby:
:blue:

*March*
2nd
:baby:Elphabaa:baby:
:pink:

22nd
:baby:Taurus8484:baby:

*April*
12th
:baby:Mowat:baby:
:yellow: :yellow:

18th
:baby:Dini:baby:
:blue:

*May*
2nd
:baby:Mrskcbrown:baby:
:pink:
10th
:baby:moni77:baby:
:blue:

*June*
7th
:baby:Myra:baby:

*July*
28th
:baby:canadabear:baby:

*August*
​

_
Sis4us
Renaendel
Neesaw
Purplelou _

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-over-35/2219531-miracles-making-2015-a.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/fGuuK5W.gif[/IMG][/url]


https://i.imgur.com/fGuuK5W.gif

****Special Thanks to the Awesome Confuzion***


----------



## Driving280

Put me down for January 23 :)


----------



## purplelou

Hi :hi:

please add me for April 19th! :D

how are you ladies?


----------



## purplelou

ohh sis - we are so close together :D

and Im loving the sparkly thingy - I might add that on - thank you x


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome welcome Purplelou!! :hi:

AFM I'm kinda freaked that my digi still says PG 1-2wks!! :nope:

Might have to get another beta so I don't freak before my scan 8/26


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wondering if u guys are still taking Ur Supps??

I am but I'm wondering if I should be or not?? I know I have to take my Folate B vitamins and baby asprin cuz of my MTHFR!
But what about Ubiquinol biotin and D vitamins


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Can you put me down for the 6th please.x


----------



## Sis4Us

Of April right Neesaw??


----------



## nessaw

Oh yes! Sorry sis. Doh!


----------



## purplelou

I havent done a digi yet - perhaps Ill get one.
(although I did promise myself no more poas)

sis - if your doc will do another set of betas it couldnt hurt, and if it puts your mind at rest too then its all good :)

Im taking folic acid and a vit D 10 mcg tablet, nothing else at the moment.


----------



## purplelou

hi ness :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Hey lou. How many tests have you done? I love a digi-just seeing the word!
I was on a multivitamin because I'd just bought a load pre bfp but I think it was causing my upset tummy-diagnosed thro dr google! Have swapped to separate vit c, d and folic acid plus a liquid iron. 
Scan tomorrow at 3.50pm. My instinct is it's ok but don't want to let myself think that as last time I thought that it wasn't. Hope my instinct is right. X


----------



## purplelou

Every single bit of me is crossed for you ness xxxxxx


----------



## Sis4Us

I think we will all be up and Down thru the next 9mos! :nope:

But we should all have our Miracles to hold at the end!!! :)


----------



## Butterfly67

As I know most of you I'm going to be a silent ish stalker and cheer you all on if that's ok :ninja: :haha::happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

U R always Welcome Butterfly how's that sweet baby of yours?? :)


----------



## mowat

Hey there! Put me down for April 12th.


----------



## Sis4Us

Will do Mowat


----------



## Radkat

Hi to all! I'm here too! My EDD is February 16th. 

Re: supplements... I stopped taking all of mine except my prenatal and baby aspirin when I was feeling nauseous. I'm adding back in calcium and Omega 3s. I'm not adding back the ubiquinol as my understanding is that is for cellular division for the egg dividing it's DNA properly and reducing the possibility of trisomies (my MMC was a trisomy). But not that I think about it, that baby is doing a lot of cellular division right now! I'm sure it couldn't hurt, but I needed to cut back on what I was taking, so that one didn't make the cut. :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Added Radkat I'm still taking the Ubiquional cuz I figured it might help w the MTHFR :shrug:

Well I just got home from acupuncture my <3 was racing as I figured from anxiety so she gave me some calm pokes :haha:
I was going to just go thru 1st TRi but I might have to the whole time It helps so much:)

If u guys want to copy the Siggy u should be able to copy the URL from th first page just delete the star let me know if u can't I will figure it out!! ;)


----------



## purplelou

Hi Mowat and Redkat :)


Sis - Id love the siggy - but cant do it (being a bit thick right now I think) have copied and pasted, minus the star - no luck.


----------



## Sis4Us

Purple u might have to take the center off your tickers so it will fit let me see if I can copy it again every time I do it puts the Siggy not the code :shrug:

AFM took another digi hoping it would say 2-3wks and I would bother w blood work well it didn't so I'm going to try and go this AM !!! :(


----------



## purplelou

sis - looking again I can see what is wrong. there is a bit of code missing - should say something like [IMG= abigstringofnumbers/letters] [/IMG] 
that bit is missing (its the code for the picture) the bit that is there is the link to this group on the forum :)
so when you click the pic it brings you here :)



good luck with the digi :) let us know



I caved and did a digi myself today :)


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sometimes I don't realize how much time has lapsed since the last time I popped onto the boards. :haha: I'm here! Due date is March 2nd. :happydance:


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys. Scan went well. Just one baby in there which was a relief. Good heartbeat and measuring 4 days ahead but think I'll leave ticker for now.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Neesaw so happy for U!!! :yipee: 

Welcome Elphabaa will add u

Well I went for another beta cuz that digi is still saying 1-2wks I hope it's just the crappy test and all is well!!

Plus my BIGS(ds1) truck is off to the shop again I didn't need this stress right now :(


----------



## Sis4Us

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-over-35/2219531-miracles-making-2015-a.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/fGuuK5W.gif[/url][/IMG]https://i.imgur.com/fGuuK5W.gif

Does this work

Dang it I can't figure it out

I sent Confuzion a message to help w the code will update when I hear from her sorry Ladies!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Sis4Us said:


> U R always Welcome Butterfly how's that sweet baby of yours?? :)

Aww thanks sis he is a doll :cloud9: Don't think I have congratulated you and Elphaa :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well it's not looking good for me my HCG went from 258 Fri to 226 today I have to repeat Sat but it's not looking good!!

Why does this keep happening to me 

Might need someone to take over this thread :cry:


----------



## purplelou

oh sis :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I am crossing everything for you lovely xxxx


----------



## purplelou

Hi :hi: Elphabaa and congrats



:wohoo: Ness! brilliant news :) so is next scan 12 weeks??


----------



## Elphabaa77

Sis, if it is the worse, and I really pray it isn't. Is it too early for them to do testing to see potentially why it's happened twice this year? You're on progesterone so it likely isn't that. I have read they can do genetic testing to see what's happening but not sure if you were too early for that or not? Or perhaps it could be thyroid related? I have also heard that issues with the thyroid can play a big role. Are you still with a Reproductive Endocrinologist? Maybe you can ask them if something can be done to see why this keeps happening.

Still hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Sis4Us

It's probably too early for testing last time I was going to get it done cuz I was past 6wks but then I started MC on my own so I didn't!

I just feel like they aren't helping I've asked from the beginning is there something we can do HCG shots Steriods anything and I get notta!!! :nope:


----------



## Sis4Us

My test is lighter today maybe it's the same which makes me worry about Etopic :( so I'm not seeing a Miracle possible!! :cry:

Let me know if one of u would like to take over the thread or I can keep everyone up to date I guess!! I knew the thread was a bad idea I always have a MC after I make one :(


----------



## Sis4Us

I think my mind is playing tricks on me

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/20140821_130037_zpsbvcvgms_edit_1408644152624_zpsgjajh1dk.jpg


----------



## Radkat

Sis - Those tests are definitely darker. I'm HOH for you. :thumbup:

Nessaw - Congrats on a great scan. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## mowat

Tests look darker to me?


----------



## nessaw

They look darker to me too sis.x


----------



## purplelou

definitely darker from here too


----------



## Sis4Us

My test this Am was a tad lighter but my pee was diluted from the gallons of water I drank yesterday so I hope that is the reason!! :shrug:

Going for my beta this Am!!


----------



## purplelou

everything crossed for you sis xx


----------



## Elphabaa77

I thought your beta was tomorrow! Fingers crossed for you that it goes well.

As far as wanting them to do more, like HCG shots or other measures... there isn't much more they can do if it has to do with something genetic. A chromosomal abnormality will miscarry regardless. But if it could be due to your thryoid and maybe that isn't quite as controlled as they think it is, it might be time to look for a new doctor. Or perhaps even seeing an actual Endocrinologist to get that under control in a hurry.


----------



## Sis4Us

My Thyriod is already under control as Far as my numbers go!! I asked today if that could have anything to do w it she said no but to have my DR check my levels again so I know!! :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

My HCG dropped again its 136 so no miracle for me :cry:


----------



## Elphabaa77

I read the news in your journal and am still so heart broken for you. :cry: It really isn't fair.


----------



## nessaw

Sis am so sorry. What did they say? Are you waiting for it to happen? So [email protected]#$ ing unfair. X


----------



## Sis4Us

I just dont understand my numbers where great on Fri and they told me no more betas then BAM WTF!! 
They told me to stop the P and come Mon for another beta but I told them whats the point!! :nope:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I'm not letting this get me Down DH is taking his vitamins again and I'm going to keep eating healthy and stay Fertile hopefully we can get a strong BFP after a Loss!! ;)

Hope I will be on the list for later in the year maybe May :)


----------



## mowat

So so sorry Sis. Unbelievable.


----------



## Butterfly67

So sorry sis xxx :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Oh no sis, so so sorry chick 
:hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

So sorry Sis......:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Tarurus would u like me to Add u I will be happy to take care of u preggos as I WILL be back on the list soon!!! ;)


----------



## Taurus8484

LOVE your positivity.........fantastic Sis.....yes please, due 22nd March.


----------



## Driving280

Hi Taurus! So glad you got your BFP!!

Sis, I am sure you will be back here soon with your take-home baby BFP. At our age, miscarriages are just much more frequent. And - my non-scientific observation - the women that I see MC around our age are usually the ones who get their baby in the end.


----------



## purplelou

Hi Taurus! Congratulations xx





Sis how are you doing lovely?? X


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm ok a Lil Sad today as my Lil guy went to school all grown up and my BIG is a Senior this Year !!! :(

Also I went for my beta and I guess I'm finally coming to terms that this Pregnancy is over and it's a Lil overwhelming :cry:


----------



## Elphabaa77

:hugs: Sis

I think you deserve a big tub of ice cream and an endless glass of wine. :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl: Elphabaa

To bad I'm allergic to Milk and Dont Drink but I might have to make a Bellini and lay out by the pool Tom ;)

My HCG dropped to 52 so it won't be long now!! :(


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Driving...........lovely to see a familiar name....how is the pregnancy going for you?? See your having another little boy.........lovely xx

Purple - your a familiar name also....

Radkat - you too..........we were pregnant together last time also

Sis - So sorry to read about your loss. I conceived my son cycle after so fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Taurus that's what we r hoping for DH is taking his vitamins and I'm trying to stay as fertile as possible!! ;)


----------



## purplelou

Taurus - yes I recognise your name and Redkat too - I was on the TTC over 35 board when I was ttc my little girl from early 2011. 
nice to see some familar faces :)

Ive just spoken to my midwife on the phone to arrange my first appointment. Im booked for 10th september when Ill be around 8+3. this is a new Midwife, doctors surgery and hospital for me as we moved to a new town since my little girl was born.

I would guess most things are going to be similar. 
I had a an emergency c section before as my girlie was a big baby (11 lbs 3) and got stuck after being induced. Im guessing the midwife will ask if I want Vbac this time - not really sure about that....Im going back and forth on it.

I think they book to you see the consultant at the hospital if so, although they may do that anyway since Im now 42??


----------



## purplelou

sis - keep the hope chick, Im rooting for you and sending a ton of hugs xx


----------



## Radkat

Just popping in to say hi to all you ladies! 

Sis, you know I feel for you on this situation. I hope your new dr can give you some answers. I think you've officially met the "this needs to be investigated" stage. Big :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Y'all Preggos sure R Quite !!!!

Well I will update on Mowat she had her scan all looks good and she has <3 <3 Twins how exciting !!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Sis,
I never really fully came over here cuz I felt so bad that you started the thread and then had a m/c. Just plain unfair!


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: I WILL be back!!! ;)


----------



## mowat

Hey all! Yes, I've forgotten to update---can I claim prego brain this early? So, we've got two in the oven currently. Had some spotting before my u/s on Wednesday and I assumed it was all over, but the tech found the heartbeats right away. Spotting is coming and going, so I'm hoping we might be alright. Haven't made it this far with my last three pregnancies, so I'm hoping we might stand a chance.


----------



## Sis4Us

Did they give any reason to the spotting Mowat or just said it was normal!! 

So exciting I would say Boy Girl twins :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

That's wonderful Mowat! That's be a trip if they were boy/girl. I had continuous spotting and a couple bleeding episodes from 5--12 weeks and it scares the daylight out of you, but it's so common. I'm sure all is fine, especially since you saw heartbeats, your odds are so good. Exciting!


----------



## Renaendel

May I join you ladies? My edd by lmp is May 6th. We have been trying for 22 months and are very excited to be here. [email protected]' [email protected], doubling time of 31 hrs. Doc thinks the hcg itself, not the doubling time is a bit low so I get another hcg draw on Tuesday. :happydance: 

Mowat, how exciting for the twins. I hope the bleeding is nothing.


----------



## purplelou

Mowat - oh wow - twins! congratulations x

Hi Renae - and congratulations to you too!

Hi to everyone! how are you all feeling??

I am going between exhaustion and nausea most of the day at the moment. Its reassurring to feel like crap tbh, but hard to get stuff done and keep plodding on at work!


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok I think I updated u guys Im not checking this thread often so if I'm slacking send me a message!!


----------



## mowat

Funny, I feel like they are boy/girl as well. But, then again, I thought my DS was a girl. Oh well.

Bleeding picked up again over the weekend. I hate this. Trying to remain calm.

Congrats Renaendel!


----------



## Sis4Us

Have u Contacted UR Dr Mowat?? I'm sure u have hope everything is Ok!! :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

Mowat, can your doctor see you today? That bleeding frightens me too.

Third blood test down, and now just the wait. :coffee: my Re's nurse gave me a huge hug this morning letting me know they are all cheering for me. It is really nice to have a doctors office that cares.:thumbup:


----------



## purplelou

Mowat and Renae - cheering you both on xx


----------



## Elphabaa77

Mowat - Congrats on the twins! I hope that bleeding stops, or already has by now. :hugs:


Sorry I have been MIA. Getting ready for a week long vacation, which means CRAZY busy at work getting ready to take off for vacation! Plus I haven't flown in so long, let alone out of the country. Every free moment I have I am researching baggage restrictions and fees, how to pack all my medications and syringes, etc. :haha: 

I scheduled my gender scan at a private place for September 20th at 1 pm. I know my OBGYN will schedule an ultrasound around that time too, but I wanted to be certain my hubby and my mom could be there when we first discover if baby is a boy or girl. My OBGYN would schedule during the week before 5 pm, which would make it hard for my mom or hubby to attend. I figure the OBGYN appointment can just be confirmation! :thumbup:


----------



## Radkat

Mowat - Congrats on the twins! I hope that the bleeding stops. It's just scary, even if it's common. 

Renaendel - Welcome! How great that you got your BFP after TTC for that long! Big congrats.

Elphabaa - Hooray for the upcoming gender scan. Definitely more fun with more people there to support you!

I think I'm starting to feel little taps here and there. Just a few times in the past week, but I had one that I'm almost certain was baby, not digestion. Yay! I love the movement.


----------



## Renaendel

Sorry ladies, going to have to take me off the list. Third set of bloods isn't good. I go in tomorrow for an ultrasound to determine how I will miscarry. I hope I can still join you ladies in this thread later in the year.

Congratulations to all of you and I hope that you all have beautiful wonderful pregnancies.


----------



## mowat

So sorry Renaendel. Still holding out hope for you.


----------



## purplelou

oh no Renaendel - massive :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry Renaendel Big :hugs: 

We will both be back !!!


----------



## nessaw

So sorry renaendel.x


----------



## Katie Potatie

Very sorry to hear that sad news Reneandel.


----------



## moni77

Hey can I join over here? The websites all have my due dateas mmay10th, butsure if that will change or not....


----------



## mowat

Hi Moni! Noticed you did IVF. I did as well and I'm currently pregnant with twins due in April. Where abouts are you?


----------



## moni77

Just had the beta last week...so very early. I go in for the first scan onTuesday. We only had one embie make it to transfer, so no twins for me. How are you feeling?


----------



## mowat

Most days I'm alright. A little nauseous, get tired pretty quickly when walking. Been spotting off and on...Just wish I could get another scan.


----------



## Sis4Us

I would tell them its more Than spotting to get a scan or maybe pay for a private one Mowat u need to feel safe and comfy and not worried!! :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Wish there was somewhere to get pay for a scan here, unfortunately there is nothing like that. Now I feel like I have no symptoms, so of course I'm panicking slightly. Just can't win.


----------



## moni77

I keep doing the same thing - I'll have crazy headaches and nausea for a couple of days and then a couple of days with nothing - freaks me out until I have the headache again and then wonder why I was upset. You'll be fine!! When is your next appointment?


----------



## mowat

Not for three weeks. I called the doctor's office today and said I had had bleeding and cramping on the weekend (okay, slightly exaggerated). STill haven't heard back from them! A little pissed really.


----------



## Radkat

So sorry, Renaendel. Big hugs.

Mowat - I'm really sorry that the bleeding is continuing and your doctor isn't calling you back. I have to say that I think I would become the squeaky wheel. One call per day until you get a response. :haha:

Welcome, Moni! How exciting! 

I had my 16 week appointment and got to hear the heartbeat. Always nice.


----------



## Sis4Us

Mowat u r welcome to join our Oldies group if u want we have ladies from all aspects TTC To PG To Loss tO NTNP!! :)

I think it takes the pressure off !!

Also where r u I will find a place if I have to!! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Mowat u r welcome to join our Oldies group if u want we have ladies from all ascoects TTC To PG To Loss tO NTNP!! :)

I think it takes the pressure off !!

Also where r u I will find a place if I have to!! :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Love it Sis! No, there are really no private scan places here. Think Alaska, then think with a lot less people! Yep.

Will call doctor again tomorrow. Might check in to Emergency if the doctor isn't going to do anything for me.


----------



## moni77

Mowat - did you ever hear back? Are you feeling any better?


----------



## Sis4Us

I read in the other thread u work at a hospital u have to know someone in imaging :winkwink:


----------



## mowat

Well, the squeaky wheel... Never heard back from the clinic, so when I saw more blood this morning I went in to Emerg. Blood tests, doctor did a pelvic. He actually said when he found my cervix closed "Oh, I didn't expect to find that!" Excuse me! He had actually already decided I was miscarrying and was surprised I wasn't! [email protected]@hole.

Anyway, finally had an ultrasound and everything looked fine. Unfortunately the tech was not a talker, and wouldn't tell me anything. Was supposed to see the doctor afterwards for the results, but he had left for the day and the results still weren't available. Still trying to make sure they will go to my clinic so someone can look at them there.

So anyway, long day, frustrating, but good news.


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad u got some good news !!!


----------



## moni77

So we have a heart beat. Baby is measuring 6w1d!
 



Attached Files:







HB.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mowat

Amazing news!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Just found this group. Im due next May 2, 2015


----------



## Sis4Us

I will add u MrsKC sorry I don't check this thread often since I had a MC!! :hi:

Again great news Moni!!

I think I got it changing the sizes is such a pain a million times I shoud have thought about that :haha: it makes it pretty though!! ;)


----------



## Renaendel

Fantastic news Moni!


----------



## Sis4Us

How are u feeling Renaendel??


----------



## purplelou

wonderful news Moni, and lovely pix xx

Hi MrsKC :) congratulations xx


----------



## mowat

Welcome Mrs KC!


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies, can I join you all?? I'm actually 34 but will be 35 in February and baby is due in April. April 18th to be exact. I seem to be one of the oldest in any other thread I'm in and I'm on the cusp of 35 but not quite there. After years and years of trying I feel so much older than 35 lol.


----------



## moni77

Welcome Mrs KC and Dini!!


----------



## Dini

Thanks Moni! Finally found a thread we are both in that isn't about ttc!


----------



## mrskcbrown

moni77 said:


> Welcome Mrs KC and Dini!!

Thank you! I feel so special to have gotten a shout out!!:thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dini said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you all?? I'm actually 34 but will be 35 in February and baby is due in April. April 18th to be exact. I seem to be one of the oldest in any other thread I'm in and I'm on the cusp of 35 but not quite there. After years and years of trying I feel so much older than 35 lol.

Trust me, you are not the oldest. I will be 40 in December. I had my first at 26, second at 36 and now third at 40.:shrug:


----------



## mowat

Hey, don't worry, I'm already 40!


----------



## Dini

Oh I wasn't saying I'm old! Just that in most the threads I'm active in I'm one of the oldest especially for a ftm. 

I do feel old sometimes around all the young pregnant girls but oh well, I don't care how old I am, God gave us a miracle so it was meant to be!


----------



## Katie Potatie

It's nice to see more ladies join the group! I really need to get on here more often and participate. It might be nice if we all tell our stories. We did that on our "sister" Oldies TTC thread and it helped is to get to know one another. I'm going to go back to that thread and see if I can find my story and copy and paste it here....it's a lot of info to retype. :)


----------



## Dini

That sounds great to me Katie!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yes sounds great! How does it work?:flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

I think I updated everything on the 1st page let me know if I forgot anything!!


----------



## Dini

Thanks for adding me sis!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I don't check this thread every day anymore since I'm not really on the list anymore so if I miss an update plz send me a message!!! Thanks

GL Ladies!!


----------



## purplelou

sounds like a good idea to tell our stories and get to know each other a little better.

Ill post a bit about me:

:hi:
Im Louise - Lou, Im 42 and pregnant with my second baby. Im married to Brad - my best friend and soulmate! we have been together for about 10 years, married for 8 :)

I have a little girl Lana, who is 2 in November. it took us about 14 months to concieve our little girl first time round and we had 2 MCs in that time. 

I was Breast feeding and not having any periods at all till Lana was 18 months old and we had been using no contraception in all that time, hoping for a miracle. eventually I decided I needed to try stopping BFing to see if my periods might come back. I was also accepted on a clinical trial for 'Clearblue' - who make all the preg tests/ OV tests etc, so I had to collect daily urine samples (and now weekly for the rest of this pregnancy) in return they supplied me with a ton of paperwork to fill out and also a load of very expensive digital OPKs (I used CBFM ttc first pregnancy) - these were brilliant and we were so so so luckyto concieve in the second cycle after my periods returned

so here we are at 10 weeks, I have been having nausea a lot but no vomiting, in the last few days I seem to be feeling a bit more normal though - trying not to think that this is a bad sign!

I have my first, 12 week scan on 8th october

Im going to be under consultant care because 1) Im old ;) 2) Im overweight and 3) i had a big baby last time and needed emergency C section (she was 11 lbs 3)
still waiting for that appt.

thats all about me.... looking forwards to 'meeting' everyone else


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi Im Kim, and Ive been on BNB for a while. I have two kids, Amariah who is 13 and Malcolm who is 3. We had a hard time conceiving Malcolm because I have PCOS. We tried metformin, and clomid, nothing worked. When I gave up, we ended up conceiving Malcolm that next month. Prior to that, a baby was literally tearing us apart. We had to regroup and remember that our marriage was number one. Fast forward to July, I had been reading up on Vitex and their were so many success stories, that I thought Id give it a try. Well I got my cycle about 6 days after taking the first pill and I was taking two per day. Most said that it takes 3 months to get in your system, so I thought thats what I was up for. Well we went on vacation around Aug. 9 and I noticed I was "wetter" than usual but didnt think anything of it and we BD as usual. August 26, I got my BFP. I didnt chart or use OPKs. All that stresses me out. I just wanted God to handle it and He did.:happydance:

We have our first 8 week scan tomorrow, and I cant wait to see the baby and ensure that all is well!! Aside from some nausea and sleepiness:sleep: I feel fine. Ready to start showing so I can stop looking fat.

BTW, Im 39 and Ill be 40 in December. Hubby is 41. Yes we are old parents:dohh::coffee::winkwink:


----------



## Radkat

Welcome MrsKC and Dini!

PurpleLou - I don't think that no vomiting means anything bad. I never vomited with any of my pregnancies. 

Great idea for the stories, Katie!

Here's mine...
DH and I are both 37 and will both be 38 when LO arrives (nicknamed Penguin bc he looked like a penguin flapping his wings on his 8 week US. DD still has her nickname Robot from her 8 week US as well). We have a DD who will turn 2 next month. DH and I have been together for 14 years, married for 4, just took us awhile to decide we wanted kids. Well, we always said we wanted them "someday", but were having too much fun to get down to business. Then several of my friends were having troubles getting pregnant so it made me nervous and we decided to start trying when I turned 35. Got lucky with DD as it didn't take too long. I bf her for 15 mo (stopped mostly to increase chances of getting pregnant as we'd been actively trying for 4 mo by that time). I got pregnant, but had a MMC in March. Things worked out a few months later and I'm due February 16th. We're super excited and will be making another big life change by moving across the country after LO is born to be close to family. Crazy, but should be good overall. 

Looking forward to hearing what everyone else has to say!


----------



## moni77

Quick story - 

Hubby and I have been together 17 years and married 2. We started ttc the November after we got married (I had planned on running the NYC marathon that year - but Sandy had other plans for me.) After 8 unsuccessful months (with temping, fertility monitor, etc) I went to the OB for testing. My tests came back normal, hubby had some male factor (low count, motility and morphology). We were referred to the RE and happened to time the first visit with CD3 - so did my first IUI that cycle - this was Nov of 2013 so one year into ttc. We tried 4 IUIs with cysts developing with each one -but all were BFN!! 

We decided to take the summer off before going forward with IVF to clean out my body and save up the money - which was a good thing because it took 3 cycles for my last cyst to finally leave. I started BCP in July and started stimming the day I got back from vacation on August 5th. I stimmed until the morning of August 15th (4 shots a day) and took 2 ovidrel triggers that night. They retrieved 10 eggs on August 17th. 7 of the eggs were viable but only 3 fertilized. On the day of the transfer (August 22nd) 2 of the 3 had died and only 1 remained - which was "a little behind - not yet a blastocyst" so the doc gave us a 20% chance of success.

With the low percentages I did not test early. Went for the beta on August 31st. It was my BIL bday so we planned on letting the message go to voicemail and checking it after we got home from his bday brunch. Well the clinic called a lot earlier than expected so I checked the message (which I get transcribed on my phone) expecting it to be something else...saw the word "congratulations" and instantly turned off the phone. Then turned it back on and with hubby tried to decipher the message - they are not always clear - but it did say congratulations twice! We were on the subway on the way to BIL bday brunch and so had to wait until we were off to listen and sure enough - BFP!!!! The rest is history (or in my signature below...) Still VERY cautious but hearing the heartbeat last week was amazing!


----------



## Dini

I just love hearing the stories!! Moni I adore hearing yours especially after going through some of that with you on BNB. 

DH and I have been together 4.5 years, married for 1.5. We actively started TTC in Sept. 2010 after I came off BC. I knew I had PCOS, so figured it'd take a while. We weren't really talking marriage then (had just gone through a terrible divorce) but knew we wanted to be together and have children. We tried for almost a year, then went to the OB who gave me clomid and we did a few rounds, after the second I had a hemorrhage, and kind of wonder if I was pregnant even though it came back negative. Almost had to have a D&C but with high doses of BCP it stopped. We went back to trying on our own but were referred to a RE. He ran some tests on me, put me on metformin. However we weren't married yet so he couldn't treat us because the hospital he is affiliated with is 7th Day Adventist and they won't treat unless you are married. We weren't ready at that point yet but were talking about it. We kept trying with opk's for over a year while discussing and then planning the wedding. No luck of course. Got married in May, 2013 and in July 2013 went back to the RE. 

Got DH tested and were shocked to see he had very low morphology at 1% on the strict scale. RE recommended IUI's. We were hoping to avoid that but went that route. First round only 50mg Clomid produced a nice follicle but no luck, the next time that cycle was very long as my ovaries had no desire to work, and after stairstepping and doubling hcg injections finally had a huge folli but again, no luck. Progesterone was low with both but acceptable with the last IUI. RE said we could keep trying the IUI's or go to IVF, but we were out of money as we had to self-pay. We took a break in Feb and decided we'd wait till next year and save our money and just do IVF. Meanwhile DH finally started taking the supplements he was put on, cut back on smoking and caffeine and started eating better, I also started eating better, cut out most caffeine and lost 24lbs when we got a surprise :bfp: on Aug 10th!! 

Sorry that was so long!! Geesh lol. We couldn't be happier right now but still very nervous that something will go wrong. Can't wait till 2nd trimester!! Made it to over 10 weeks so that has to be a good sign!


----------



## mowat

Enjoying your stories ladies! Here's mine.

DH and I have been married for 15 years and just started thinking about babies 5 or 6 years ago. We conceived our DS on our first try and I had a really easy and normal pregnancy. When he was just over 18 months we decided to try again. Again I got pregnant right away, but at my first ultrasound I was told it was a blighted ovum. I tried the pills to bring on a miscarriage as we were going away on vacation, but nothing much happened. Ended up having a D&C. Several months later I started having bad headaches every day and my AF hadn't returned. Consulted the doctor and was told it was nothing. Finally started bleeding, but when it continued for several weeks I finally had another u/s which showed retained products. Had another D&C. Had follow up testing and ended up having yet another D&C and hysteroscopy. Finally all clear! Unfortunately my AF didn't return and after several months of hormones to bring it on I finally decided I had Asherman's Syndrome and told my gynaecologist! He agreed it might be a possibility and I was scheduled for another hysteroscopy. This time they found "minor" scarring which was removed and AF came back! A year after starting TTC we were finally back at it. Tried for several months and then started letrozole. Became pregnant right away, but was again told it was not developing. Miscarried naturally. Became pregnant again the next month and was told again it was not developing. Refused repeated doctor requests for a D&C and eventually miscarried several months later. Found a doctor at a fertility clinic who specialized in Asherman's and she agreed to do a hysteroscopy to check for adhesions, but ended up finding retained products again. Started trying again but no luck. Tried letrozole and clomid with no results. Turned 40 in May and decided to do IVF. Because I had to fly and live in another city for weeks at a time it was very difficult to arrange (and expensive), but turned out to be worth it! Hyper-stimulated, but retrieved a large number of eggs. Nine were frozen at 5 day blastocysts and we transferred two 6 weeks later. Now I've got twins on board!


----------



## purplelou

Loving all the stories here!
thank you all for sharing :)


----------



## moni77

7 week scan today - heart beat is 172:
 



Attached Files:







7weeks.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mowat

Congrats Moni!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all! My scan today went great! Baby is measuring at 8 weeks and HB was 146:happydance:. I held my breath until I heard that HB. Im so glad all went well. We also made our announcement today although Im still not telling anyone I work with until I start showing. Im at a new middle school this year and I dont really know these teachers well enough to be chummy chum and share my business with them:shrug:.


----------



## Dini

Moni what a great picture, so happy for you! 

Mrskc, congrats on a great scan! I know how you feel, I held my breath at my first one as well, it was early, only 6w4d and I was so nervous! 

I'm currently dealing with a horrible cold. I barely made it through work yesterday and only did because I was training a new nurse to our unit who is pretty independent. One of the docs told me I needed to go home, and gave me grief(not in a bad way) for being close to our nurse practitioner who is about 25 weeks pregnant. He says " she's pregnant, you don't want to make her sick". It about killed me not to tell him!

I think I have an ear infection along with it so I'm making an appt at my regular doctor today. I took today off work, baby and I need the rest!


----------



## purplelou

Moni - beautiful pic :D

MrsKc - aww great news about the scan :D

Dini - get well soon. Im also a nurse - we are the worst at taking care of ourselves when poorly!


----------



## Dini

purplelou said:


> Moni - beautiful pic :D
> 
> MrsKc - aww great news about the scan :D
> 
> Dini - get well soon. Im also a nurse - we are the worst at taking care of ourselves when poorly!

Yes we are!! I don't know how many times I've been told we are bad patients!


----------



## moni77

Yay MrsKC!!

Dini -feel better!!


----------



## mowat

I work at a hospital too, and I forced myself to take Monday and Tuesday off with a horrible cold. Sure was nice to sit on the couch!


----------



## purplelou

Mowat - well done for taking the time off to look after yourself x


----------



## mrskcbrown

I took yesterday off because I was so nauseous. I couldnt pull myself out of bed. I didnt feel better until noon!!:wacko:


----------



## Dini

I think it's good we are taking care of ourselves. This society is always so work focused and I personally want to be more selfish lol. I want to take care of me and baby, the rest of the world will still go around!

I feel a bit better today, but my head and ear still hurt quite a bit. I'm relaxing in bed for a bit and it's nice.

Had my second prenatal appt today, heartbeat was loud and strong in the 160's and she had no trouble finding it. I haven't gained any weight yet, Yay! They will call in the next few days to schedule the NT scan. 

I just can't wait for the first trimester to be over so I can breathe a bit better and "feel" more pregnant.


----------



## purplelou

I have only 11 days left till my 12 week scan - but I have a feeling that something isnt right. I dont have any bleeding or pain, just a feeling :(


----------



## Dini

purplelou said:


> I have only 11 days left till my 12 week scan - but I have a feeling that something isnt right. I dont have any bleeding or pain, just a feeling :(

I get those feelings sometimes, and then they go away...but I really hope your feeling is just hormones! Do you have access to a doppler?? Could you call and see if your doctor will bring you in to listen for the heartbeat? You said you are a nurse, maybe you have access to a doppler at work and can go hide in the bathroom with it? Of course if you did it yourself and didn't find the heartbeat it would make you feel worse...:hugs: to you, I hope you are just hormonal!

I had that same feeling last night, even after a great appointment at the OB, and this morning I found baby right away on the doppler and had to keep chasing it to hear the HB because it was all over the place.


----------



## Dini

Right after I typed this I got a phone call from the Maternal Fetal medicine people and my NT scan is scheduled for October 9th! OMG..now I have a date...and I'll be 12w5d so if all looks good I think we can start telling people then...Wow...now I'm nervous!!:winkwink:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Purplelou: I pray all is well. Think positive:winkwink:. 

As for me, I never think negative about my pregnancy. I am a Christ follower and everyday when I wake up, I thank God and I thank Him in advance knowing that Ill take this baby to term. I just trust Him and I dont believe that He'd get me this far to say, surprise it was all a joke! (Maybe I shouldnt talk about Christ here but I did.)

Praying and wishing blessings to all of you ladies.:hugs:


----------



## Dini

mrskcbrown said:


> Purplelou: I pray all is well. Think positive:winkwink:.
> 
> As for me, I never think negative about my pregnancy. I am a Christ follower and everyday when I wake up, I thank God and I thank Him in advance knowing that Ill take this baby to term. I just trust Him and I dont believe that He'd get me this far to say, surprise it was all a joke! (Maybe I shouldnt talk about Christ here but I did.)
> 
> Praying and wishing blessings to all of you ladies.:hugs:

I don't see a problem with talking about Christ..but if someone does they can nicely tell you. I also thank Him every night when I go to bed and all the time for this little miracle.


----------



## moni77

Purple - hope you are able to resolve your feelings - all will be fine!

Hope you are feeling better ladies!

Things are sure moving here...


----------



## mrskcbrown

I'm so lazy!! I need my energy back and I'm also ready to start showing so I can stop looking like the Goodyear blimp lol:nope:. Have a fun Saturday


----------



## myra

Can I join you all? I'm due aroubd June 7th. OH and I are 41, and this will be our second. Our son is almost 18 months. 

Taurus- were you in the October 2012 35+ testing thread? Name looks familiar. I was due June 2013 but my son had other plans and arrived on April 17 at 29 weeks.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Ladies,
Isn't that nice..I'm the one who suggested writing down our stories and then I skipped town and never came back and posted mine. I've really enjoyed reading everyone's stories! It's nice to know more about everyone's journeys to get here. I'm going to try to get better about checking this thread and posting going forward. Unfortunately, I'm not great about posting regularly, so my when I do, it's very longggg.

Believe it or not, my name is Katie. I'm 37 and have a 5 year old daughter with my husband. We've been married 8 years, together 11, and he's 15 years older than me, which seems frightening but I've never been in a better relationship, obvioulsy, since we've been together so long. I have step-children who are grown and am really lucky to have a great relationship with them, as well. They were excited about my DD and are excited about this new baby, too. The funny thing is, my "grandchildren" are the same age as my children and my daughter is close friends with her "nieces." Our little boy, who is on the way, will only be a few months younger than one of his "nephews" who was just born. Basically, they are growing up more like cousins. We are a wacky, non-traditional family in that respect but what are you going to do?! Can't help who you fall in love with!

I got pregnant with my DD after 10 months of TTC at 31 years old. After she was born, I tried going back on the pill and it screwed up my cycles so badly that I said, "Forget this!" and said we'll just take our chances. So about 2 years of NTNP and then, 2 years of being completely obsessed with TTC #2, it finally happened, with one very early m/c a few months prior to getting this BFP. 

We were literally going to start the process of seeing a Fertility Specialist when I got pregnant with the m/c. I had finally worked up the nerve to ask my husband to agree to do "his part" of the testing when it happened. And once I got that BFP in February, I figured it could happen again naturally and we'd give it until the summer before going to the FS. April rolled around and I got pregnant again! I COULD. NOT. BELIEVE. IT. I mean, 4 years of the potential to get pregnant and not one BFP and here I got two bam, bam. 

Of course, since I had that early miscarraige, I was a nervous freaking wreck the entire first trimester and into second, as well. Really, I've been nervous until I've been able to feel him move frequently as it's the sign that he's okay. But I had terrible cramping, plus non-stop spotting and a few bouts of actual blood-red bleeding in the first trimester which I never had with my daughter, so I was absolutely devastated thinking I'd miscarry anytime. I had to go in for ultrasounds almost weekly in the first trimester to check on him. And at one point, I actually found out my progesterone had dropped to 1 at 9.5 weeks and I was sure I'd lost the baby, only to go into the ultrasound and see a baby who was measuring on track and wiggling around. Doctor still can't explain it. Miracle or lab error? Who knows! But all the drama surrounding this pregnancy has made me appreciate this little one so much more and to not take this pregnancy for granted.

So that's me! I will try to keep up here more often. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Happy sunday ladies!! Ive been feeling great but today I have a little cramping. I know all is well, maybe growing pains. I see my ticker has moved up a box!! Im in box 3. I get excited to see that Im progressing. Next DR appt is 10/22. I live from appt to appt LOL. Everyone at my church was congratulating us today. I love my church family. God is awesome!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

myra said:


> Can I join you all? I'm due aroubd June 7th. OH and I are 41, and this will be our second. Our son is almost 18 months.
> 
> Taurus- were you in the October 2012 35+ testing thread? Name looks familiar. I was due June 2013 but my son had other plans and arrived on April 17 at 29 weeks.

Congrats Myra!! Happy BFP!! My wedding anniversary is June 6:happy dance: Glad that you joined us and Im praying for a healthy baby for you!!


----------



## purplelou

Dini said:


> purplelou said:
> 
> 
> I have only 11 days left till my 12 week scan - but I have a feeling that something isnt right. I dont have any bleeding or pain, just a feeling :(
> 
> I get those feelings sometimes, and then they go away...but I really hope your feeling is just hormones! Do you have access to a doppler?? Could you call and see if your doctor will bring you in to listen for the heartbeat? You said you are a nurse, maybe you have access to a doppler at work and can go hide in the bathroom with it? Of course if you did it yourself and didn't find the heartbeat it would make you feel worse...:hugs: to you, I hope you are just hormonal!
> 
> I had that same feeling last night, even after a great appointment at the OB, and this morning I found baby right away on the doppler and had to keep chasing it to hear the HB because it was all over the place.Click to expand...

thanks hun, yes Im sure Im just being hormonal and worrying.
I actually have a doppler at home - Ive had a try but havent found my little bean yet - so Im holding off a few days becuase when you dont find the HB it makes you worry more :dohh:



Dini said:


> Right after I typed this I got a phone call from the Maternal Fetal medicine people and my NT scan is scheduled for October 9th! OMG..now I have a date...and I'll be 12w5d so if all looks good I think we can start telling people then...Wow...now I'm nervous!!:winkwink:

Ohh good luck - not too long now to wait - mine is the 8th!




mrskcbrown said:


> Purplelou: I pray all is well. Think positive:winkwink:.
> 
> As for me, I never think negative about my pregnancy. I am a Christ follower and everyday when I wake up, I thank God and I thank Him in advance knowing that Ill take this baby to term. I just trust Him and I dont believe that He'd get me this far to say, surprise it was all a joke! (Maybe I shouldnt talk about Christ here but I did.)
> 
> Praying and wishing blessings to all of you ladies.:hugs:

thank you hun xx

I dont have faith, but I certainly dont have any problem with anyone elses x thank you for the prayer x



moni77 said:


> Purple - hope you are able to resolve your feelings - all will be fine!
> 
> Hope you are feeling better ladies!
> 
> Things are sure moving here...

thank you xx



myra said:


> Can I join you all? I'm due aroubd June 7th. OH and I are 41, and this will be our second. Our son is almost 18 months.
> 
> Taurus- were you in the October 2012 35+ testing thread? Name looks familiar. I was due June 2013 but my son had other plans and arrived on April 17 at 29 weeks.

Hi Myra - congratulations :happydance:and welcome x


----------



## mowat

Totally know how you feel Purple. I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow and I'm hoping she can find heartbeats with her doppler. I'm going to beg for more scans---might have to break out the tears! Just can't believe this might actually turn our well.


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies! Hope you are all well today! I'm doing pretty good, tired from the last two days of work but good otherwise. I managed to not listen for baby yesterday because I don't want to do it everyday as it seems it's getting harder to get a consistent reading because I have to chase it! Must be an active little booger! Did catch it today long enough to get a heart rate of about 172. 

Welcome Myra! So glad you can join us! I absolutely love this thread! 

Purple I hope you are feeling better. I'm counting down the days until my scan, it's in 10 days so yours is in 9! 

MrsKC, I also live appt to appt! Mine is the day after yours lol. Seems like a milestone each time doesn't it?

Katie, I enjoyed your story and I like long posts so keep em coming!! We aren't exactly traditional either, my DH is actually younger than me by 7 years. I have a brother in law that's 10 and that just seems so odd to me, and my MIL is only 11 years older than me! DH actually still has a great grandmother still alive..and I just hope she still is when this one is born so we can do a several generation pic for his family! I just adore her but she lives 18 hours away so it will be a long trip to see her when baby is here. 

I'm starting to relax a little bit I think, I'm far enough along and consistently hear a good strong heartbeat, so I feel like this one is really going to be here in April!


----------



## myra

Thanks for the warm welcome!

I was just catching up on the thread- mowat, are you still bleeding? I don't know if its anything similar to what I dealt with but just wanted to let you know that bleeding doesn't always mean something harmful going on. Last pregnancy, I had bleeding on and off for a month (2 very heavy episodes with clots and lots of blood) but baby was fine. Doctors said it was from subchorionic hematoma (sch)- in my non-technical interpretation, some kind of bubble forms when the placenta attaches to the uterus- and that's what causes the bleeding. In majority of cases, everything is fine. Mine resolved by 18week scan.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dini said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you are all well today! I'm doing pretty good, tired from the last two days of work but good otherwise. I managed to not listen for baby yesterday because I don't want to do it everyday as it seems it's getting harder to get a consistent reading because I have to chase it! Must be an active little booger! Did catch it today long enough to get a heart rate of about 172.
> 
> Welcome Myra! So glad you can join us! I absolutely love this thread!
> 
> Purple I hope you are feeling better. I'm counting down the days until my scan, it's in 10 days so yours is in 9!
> 
> MrsKC, I also live appt to appt! Mine is the day after yours lol. Seems like a milestone each time doesn't it?
> 
> Katie, I enjoyed your story and I like long posts so keep em coming!! We aren't exactly traditional either, my DH is actually younger than me by 7 years. I have a brother in law that's 10 and that just seems so odd to me, and my MIL is only 11 years older than me! DH actually still has a great grandmother still alive..and I just hope she still is when this one is born so we can do a several generation pic for his family! I just adore her but she lives 18 hours away so it will be a long trip to see her when baby is here.
> 
> I'm starting to relax a little bit I think, I'm far enough along and consistently hear a good strong heartbeat, so I feel like this one is really going to be here in April!

Yes and I look forward to it!! I won't even buy a doppler because I know I will drive myself:wacko: with it!! Another teacher at my school just told me she is preggo and due April 24. I didnt say anything because again Im not really close to my co-workers as of yet:shrug:. I just said oh congrats!!


----------



## Radkat

PurpleLou - I understand what you're saying. I was wondering at the stage you're at too. I was pretty much past my nausea stage but couldn't feel any movement yet. Totally normal for where you are. The US will be good, I'm sure.

Dini - Hooray for getting to tell people! So fun!

Mowat - Fx that all is well tomorrow. The worrying is so hard.

Myra - Welcome and congrats!

Hi to Katie (thanks for your story) and MrsKC.

Here's a pic of our LO from the 20 week (a few days early) US. I promise he actually has a nose. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Penguin 3.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moni77

Hi all. Scan went great this morning. RE has discharged me and says all is perfect. I'll post the scan when I'm on my computer later.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Here is my scan from last week. My baby kept moving all around so not the greatest picture!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3008.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Dini

mrskcbrown said:


> Here is my scan from last week. My baby kept moving all around so not the greatest picture!:thumbup:

I think it's lovely!


----------



## mowat

Great photos guys!

Thanks Myra---no bleeding for over a week and a half! And I've stopped taking progesterone, so hopefully that's all it was. They never found any explanation on the U/S.

Thought I felt movement twice yesterday. Twelve weeks? Hmmm, maybe twins you can feel earlier? Doctor today in 4 hours!


----------



## moni77

Here's my scan from this morning...I just had to delete 40,000 emails from my work account - not fun!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0145[1].jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## River54

Hey ladies :) I'd like to join...due date Feb 28

A bit about us:
I'll be 36 soon, and have an 18yo dd from when I was wayy younger. She is awesome and now just moved away to university. (So I've been getting the jokes about one leaving the nest and one coming in... or just comment about "empty nest syndrome" when people had no idea I was pregnant)
OH and I have been together for 7 years, and he is 5 years younger than me. This will be his first, and he has never really been around babies before. - So consequently, we are going to be taking some classes to help prep us for it all.
Been ttc for roughly 3 years, and finally our 2nd IVF worked :)


----------



## Dini

Congrats river and welcome!! This is a great group!! Is your OH excited?? How about your dd? I bet she's thrilled.


----------



## mowat

Exciting River! Where are you in Canada?


----------



## River54

BC - Vancouver Island ;)

yeah, dd is excited, and she always wants to know what is going on. She goes to university in Ontario, so pretty far away. She even has a countdown to know the gender lol.
OH is pretty excited about it all. When we had a fun scan at 15w with his parents when we were visiting them, he got way more into it, and started a list of stuff we'd need etc. :)


----------



## purplelou

Ladies, wishing you all good luck

I started bleeding a couple of days ago and went for a scan yesterday, I have a blighted ovum :(

Hope I can come back and join you all soon

Many hugs x


----------



## Sis4Us

Big :hugs: Purplelou take care of yourself!!

Hopefully we will both be back on the list soon!!! :)


----------



## mowat

So sorry Purple.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Purplelou: Im so so sorry. Praying for your next blessing soon!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all! I hope everyone is well. Im so tired!! All I want to do is sleep and eat but mainly sleep! Ill be 10 weeks tomorrow, the DR measured a day or two earlier but Im not changing all these tickers for that. Guess itll just be off a lil bit:shrug:.:wacko:


----------



## moni77

So sorry purple... see you again soon!


----------



## Radkat

I'm so sorry for your loss, Purple.

Welcome, River!


----------



## Dini

Purple so so sorry! Hope you come back soon!

Mrskc, I'm also very tired! I'm 12 weeks today (woohoo!) and still have it. I didn't so much at all today, slept in and I feel like I've been awake for two days! 

Finally got to tell my brother and his family today! I got him and his wife congratulations cards and put "you're going to be an aunt/uncle, coming April 2015" in them. She screamed and he was shocked. He was convinced it would never happen. My nieces and nephew were all there and excited for us! My oldest niece is having fertility issues as well so she was happy as we've been trying so much longer and it just happened so I think it have her hope. My nephew was thrilled. He's an adult but I just adore him and can't wait for them to meet this baby!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dini that is so awesome!:happydance: I cant wait to make it to twelve weeks! EEK...two more to go. I just thank God for everyday with no complications!!:thumbup:


----------



## Dini

mrskcbrown said:


> Dini that is so awesome!:happydance: I cant wait to make it to twelve weeks! EEK...two more to go. I just thank God for everyday with no complications!!:thumbup:

You and me both girl! Everyday is a success and a blessing and each week feels like a big deal!


----------



## Driving280

Hi all! Haven't posted here for a while. How is everyone feeling?

So, I went to the dr on Monday for my usual appointment and complained about the pains in my pelvis. I have this weird sharp pain in my pubic bones when I walk pretty often and some back pain as well when I change positions. So he basically told me this is pubis symphysis, which is pretty common, and nothing can be done. If it gets really awful, then I'll need a wheelchair. But he doesn't see such cases very often, so just apply heat and tough it out... Ugh! 

Otherwise doing well...


----------



## mrskcbrown

Driving280 said:


> Hi all! Haven't posted here for a while. How is everyone feeling?
> 
> So, I went to the dr on Monday for my usual appointment and complained about the pains in my pelvis. I have this weird sharp pain in my pubic bones when I walk pretty often and some back pain as well when I change positions. So he basically told me this is pubis symphysis, which is pretty common, and nothing can be done. If it gets really awful, then I'll need a wheelchair. But he doesn't see such cases very often, so just apply heat and tough it out... Ugh!
> 
> Otherwise doing well...

I hope you feel better soon and you wont need that wheelchair!:nope: If I could just get my energy back and not be so :sleep:, I think Id feel better. Anyone clothes getting snug?? My pant today makes me feel like busting loose LOL:haha:


----------



## Radkat

Driving - So sorry about your pain. Sounds awful. Here's hoping it doesn't get any worse. Does anything help? Have you tried yoga? Not sure if it would help or not.

MrsKC - Do you have a belly band? I suggest getting one. They're pretty great and allow you to keep wearing your regular pants for awhile. That being said, take the plunge in to maternity pants. You won't look back. Sooo comfy. I started maternity pants at 12 weeks and was very happy about it. :thumbup:


----------



## Dini

Driving, I hope that eases up! I agree maybe yoga would help??

MrsKC, I am kinda there too, no weight gain, but can't stand my jeans anymore, so I've been wearing yoga or exercise pants a lot lol. I am ordering a belly band I think. I did try some maternity jeans on last week and may get some soon as they were quite comfy!

Had my NT scan today!! All is well :happydance: Baby was super active and kicking and throwing it's arms around! Kept sucking it's thumb and it's so darn cute! Hard to believe its only 7cm long but looks so cute! Heart rate was 170 and baby measured a little bigger at 13w2d, so 4 days ahead. I'm waiting to see my OB in 2 weeks before we decide which due date to go with. The maternal fetal medicine tech said they would use the new one but it would be up to my OB about which they will use. Here are a few pics.

https://s18.postimg.org/3pqtxutrd/Photct_09_1_04_28_PM.jpg
image upload without registration
https://s27.postimg.org/4awbm4edf/Photct_09_1_17_52_PM.jpg
screenshot on pc


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to say hope All is well w u guys!!!

Driving so sorry about the pain :(

Dini congrats on the scan I say Boy ;)


----------



## River54

Congrats on the scan Dini :)

We had our anomoly scan this week, and found out we are having a boy! Things should be good from the scan, since the OB hasn't called, and we see her in a couple weeks to go over the results. (They said they'd call if something came up from it)

OH says now it feels so much more real to him with knowing what we are having and seeing the scan.


----------



## Driving280

Congratz on the scans, Dini and River! Such a relief to have a good scan... I actually ended up with an amnio after mine (all was fine).

Pain has actually gotten a little better, so I am hopeful. I have been doing stretches and hot pads help a little. The dr. basically said that there was no real help, especially as I can't take advil and advil-type drugs.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats on all the new and exciting news of gender and etc!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dini

Hi all I hope you are all well! 
Congrats on the good scan river! 

Seems a lot of people thing boy for us so will be interesting to find out in a month or so. 

Started telling friends at work today and now it feels more real. Everyone is very excited and supportive. 

I'm so tired tonight, I pray I get some good sleep!!


----------



## moni77

Great scans!


----------



## mrskcbrown

I pray everyone is well. So quiet in here lately:winkwink:


----------



## moni77

Still here...

I think it is just a quiet time for most of us. I go in for the harmony blood test tomorrow, will have the results within 2 weeks. NT Scan on 10/27 and next OB appointment on 11/6.


----------



## myra

Still here as well but not much going on (thankfully) as I'm moving through first tri. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## mrskcbrown

I will be 12 weeks Saturday and I go to OB on weds 10/22. I always feel pretty good but I seem to get nauseous pretty quickly. It seems as though everything is simmering down, my boobs still hurt, and sometimes I feel regular until that nausea hits. I hope all is well when I go to DR on weds. She says it will be at least an hour so Im sure they will be taking my blood and etc. My husband says my tummy is getting bigger but I dont see it.:shrug: Im still wearing regular clothes but they are getting snug.:winkwink:


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies! I'm still here as well just super busy with work. 

I'm sure all will be great at your appt MrsKC! I'm also in regular clothes still and no visual changes to my belly but I can't atand pressure on it. I bought a pair of maternity jeans today and will try them tomorrow just to see if they are more comfortable. 

I probably won't post much until next week as I am in a class for work and the work all weekend. My next appt is Thursday and I have a regular Dr appt Tuesday to go over labs I had 2 weeks ago. Not pregnancy related just normal labs they like to check every year or two.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dini said:


> Hi ladies! I'm still here as well just super busy with work.
> 
> I'm sure all will be great at your appt MrsKC! I'm also in regular clothes still and no visual changes to my belly but I can't atand pressure on it. I bought a pair of maternity jeans today and will try them tomorrow just to see if they are more comfortable.
> 
> I probably won't post much until next week as I am in a class for work and the work all weekend. My next appt is Thursday and I have a regular Dr appt Tuesday to go over labs I had 2 weeks ago. Not pregnancy related just normal labs they like to check every year or two.

Wow you are almost 14 weeks!! We are moving right along. It seems like its speeding up yet it seems so slow too:wacko:


----------



## Dini

Tell me about it!! 14 weeks tomorrow and it seems to have flown by but I also feel like I should be closer to 16 weeks for some reason. 

Next appt is Thursday so that always makes me feel further along!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dini said:


> Tell me about it!! 14 weeks tomorrow and it seems to have flown by but I also feel like I should be closer to 16 weeks for some reason.
> 
> Next appt is Thursday so that always makes me feel further along!

Yeah me too! It seems like my appts come quick:thumbup:


----------



## Radkat

Hi everyone! Hope all is well all around. Question for you all... Is anyone having trouble sleeping? I really don't remember having this much trouble this early with DD. I'm wondering if it's bc I'm not exercising as much this pregnancy. I just feel like it takes me forever to fall asleep and then I sleep really lightly. Usually I sleep really well, so maybe I'm a bit of a baby about it. Has anyone done anything that helps?


----------



## Dini

I am definitely having trouble sleeping but I always have. It's worse now and different now though. Can't get comfortable and I'm not even showing yet!


----------



## mrskcbrown

I sleep pretty good, but my boobs hurt like hell when I do. Its almost like someone is poking pins in them. I go to the DR today and pray all is well. I wont be able to breath until I hear the heartbeat. Ive had no complications but you know how those thoughts come into your head like what if...:wacko:. Ok im praying all the way for a great DR appt. Ill update later. Be blessed:hugs:


----------



## Radkat

MrsKC - Let us know how the dr appointment goes. Will this be your first scan? It's such a relief to hear the heartbeat.


----------



## Dini

mrskcbrown said:


> I sleep pretty good, but my boobs hurt like hell when I do. Its almost like someone is poking pins in them. I go to the DR today and pray all is well. I wont be able to breath until I hear the heartbeat. Ive had no complications but you know how those thoughts come into your head like what if...:wacko:. Ok im praying all the way for a great DR appt. Ill update later. Be blessed:hugs:

Hey hon, hope all is well! My next appt is tomorrow. We seem to be on the same schedule!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey guys so I went to my appt yesterday and it was going well until she went to get the doppler. Well she was looking for the heartbeat and couldnt find it. She was pressing really hard and she was like, hmm... I think your baby is hiding. At this point my heart dropped.:nope:. My DR continued being upbeat, talking to my hubby etc, while I lay there fighting back tears. She tells her nurse to send me to ultrasound to check for heart tones. Her nurse looks puzzled. The dr goes on to say, you know just for confirmation. So the nurse says ok. They send me to do blood work and get my flu shot, while I wait for ultrasound to get free. My husband looks at me, and tears are welling in my eyes. He says, dont do that. Everything will be fine. I say OK, still knowing in my heart that maybe it isnt going to be fine. So finally they call me to ultrasound. She scans my tummy, the room is silent, you can hear a pin drop! Then she turns up the volume and the heart beat is 170 BPM!!:happydance::happydance: She said your baby is strong and is right at 12 weeks. She said it happens when you are early along, not to find the heartbeat on a doppler. I smile, wipe away tears and go home!!:cloud9:


This is the main reason I will not buy a doppler! Id die if I couldnt find the heartbeat.

Thanks ladies xoxoxoxoxoxo:hugs:


----------



## Dini

So glad all is well!! I hear so many stories like that!! I'm waiting at my appt now to be seen. I have no real teouble finding the heartbeat on my own doppler so hopefully all will be fine. 

I bet you were so thrilled to see the baby though!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dini said:


> So glad all is well!! I hear so many stories like that!! I'm waiting at my appt now to be seen. I have no real teouble finding the heartbeat on my own doppler so hopefully all will be fine.
> 
> I bet you were so thrilled to see the baby though!!

Yes very much so!! My co-worker told me that it took her doctor 12 min to find the heartbeat. I would have been in a coma by then, LOL. GL at your appt!!:flower:


----------



## Dini

Haha, my MW had a bit of trouble finding it, she heard it but not loud enough for me to hear it so she kept trying. Finally found it and commented it was very strong and baby was very active and not holding still. I have that problem at home as well sometimes, I have to search for about 2 min because the little bugger is rolling around. Appt went well, BP and urine tested fine and all is good for now. Now to wait for the next appt lol.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dini said:


> Haha, my MW had a bit of trouble finding it, she heard it but not loud enough for me to hear it so she kept trying. Finally found it and commented it was very strong and baby was very active and not holding still. I have that problem at home as well sometimes, I have to search for about 2 min because the little bugger is rolling around. Appt went well, BP and urine tested fine and all is good for now. Now to wait for the next appt lol.

Awesome!! People in my May munchkins group have been wearing maternity clothes since 6 weeks!! Here I am 13 weeks and can still fit most of my clothes as usual. I guess in due time:winkwink:


----------



## Dini

I bought a pair of maternity jeans because mine aren't comfortable but everything still fits.


----------



## moni77

Great news on the scans ladies!

I have my NT scan later so get to see my little BOY again! Yep - got my harmony results and it is a boy. Also, low risk for all chromosomal disorders! 

I am down to 2 pairs of work pants that fit - and tend to be uncomfortable by the end of the day - definitely need to do some shopping!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!! Hope all is well. Been in Nashville the weekend because my daughter is a competitive cheer leader. Her team won and they are grand champs for the Nashville competition. SO now on to the other comps, we have about 10 more before the big comp in Disney every year. This year ill be big as a cow though. Its in March! Hopefully DR says I can fly because I cant fathom driving 12.5 hours to Orlando!!:wacko::wacko:


----------



## mrskcbrown

moni77 said:


> Great news on the scans ladies!
> 
> I have my NT scan later so get to see my little BOY again! Yep - got my harmony results and it is a boy. Also, low risk for all chromosomal disorders!
> 
> I am down to 2 pairs of work pants that fit - and tend to be uncomfortable by the end of the day - definitely need to do some shopping!

Congrats on the boy!! How exciting!!!!

We arent having the gender thingy or chromosomal thingy. We never do. We will do the regular gender ultrasound scan at 20 weeks. We just believe whatever God gives us is what he gives us:winkwink:


----------



## moni77

I only did it to find out the gender earlier....


----------



## River54

Moni - I wanted to do it to find out the gender earlier as well, but OH figured we'd find out soon enough at the 20 week scan, and we'd save $800. So, we waited (what seemed to be a very long 10 weeks at the time). We also didn't do the NT scan, because OH and I hate odds. 

But our 20 week scan was great! found out we are having a boy, and OB said that the scan report was good and short (no markers for anything, etc), and that everything looked very normal - including his head...(OH has a big head, and I was sort of scared of this possibility after MIL kept asking and saying the head looked big...and kept going on about OH's head size at birth...sigh)

I think I'll relax even more when I am in the 3rd tri. Then it'll feel more like a homestretch. Right now sometimes it feels like "hurry up and wait" ;) Of course it could also be due to not being anywhere near as busy with dd off at university now...


----------



## mrskcbrown

moni77 said:


> I only did it to find out the gender earlier....

Yes I understand. Several of my close friends who are preggers have done it as well. I think its awesome. They are pressuring me too as to why I havent done it!! Ive never done it before and this is my 3rd. Actually this is my first pregnancy ever knowing you could find out early. Im sure they asked me before but I dont remember:shrug:. Ill find out around Dec.15, I think Ill be 20 weeks.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Today I am super, dee dupper, exhausted and its only 10am. I went to bed early too. I teach 8th grade and I hate feeling this way at work. Its like Im so sleepy I could cry:nope:


----------



## moni77

Wow - it was covered by insurance due to my age - if I had to pay that much for it, I prob would have waited too!! feel better KC - I have been tired as well, but also haven't been sleeping well (already ugh)


----------



## mrskcbrown

moni77 said:


> Wow - it was covered by insurance due to my age - if I had to pay that much for it, I prob would have waited too!! feel better KC - I have been tired as well, but also haven't been sleeping well (already ugh)

My back hurts super bad when I sleep. I toss from side to side. As soon as I wake up, it seems to go away. I even sit up sometimes during the night to get relief:shrug:. So I definitely understand your pain LOL.:thumbup:


----------



## moni77

Here's MOndays pic from the NT scan:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0173[2].jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mrskcbrown

moni77 said:


> Here's MOndays pic from the NT scan:

Love it:cloud9:


----------



## River54

nice pic :)


----------



## Dini

Adorable pic Moni!! I probably would have done the Harmony test if it was covered as well but it wasn't so we didn't have any need to do it. 

KC congrats on your daughters cheer comp. My niece used to do that as well and we went to Virginia Beach for the nationals several years ago. It was fun.

I'm also not sleeping well and on his days off DH is sleeping on the couch because I toss and turn so bad. He thinks it makes him miserable..huh! Lol

My sciatica is really bad lately, standing at work all day has me near tears some days and I just hope I can learn to cope. I've been trying to do some stretching and started an Aqua Zumba class so I can get a little exercise without the impact. Honestly if it gets much worse I don't know how long I'll be able to continue to do 12 hour shifts but I have a high tolerance for pain so I'm hoping to adapt to it.


----------



## Squiggy

Speaking of physical discomforts... I feel like I have difficulty breathing when lying in bed. It also makes me feel more nauseous when lying down (whether I have an empty stomach or not). 


I developed sciatic nerve pain after the birth of my first. It comes and goes. I hope it doesn't get worse with the second. 
I do feel lucky that I haven't developed carpel tunnel. It seemed like I was at the end of first pregnancy but it subsided.


----------



## moni77

Feel Better dini...


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies praying everyone is well! Ive been so tired!! So DR called and said that according to my tests, I have borderline low thyroid. Its probably been causing my tiredness!! I mean Im extremely tired and low functioning daily. So i get more testing done at my appt on the 19th. Praying that there is something that can help ease this tiredness. Other than that Im nauseous here and there.:thumbup:


----------



## Dini

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies praying everyone is well! Ive been so tired!! So DR called and said that according to my tests, I have borderline low thyroid. Its probably been causing my tiredness!! I mean Im extremely tired and low functioning daily. So i get more testing done at my appt on the 19th. Praying that there is something that can help ease this tiredness. Other than that Im nauseous here and there.:thumbup:

I bet that is exactly why you are so tired, could also be part of your nausea. Hypothyroid can cause all of that, and it's common in pregnancy, they can put you on medication if the Dr. feels that it is needed. Glad you are okay otherwise.

I'm good, just trying to pass the time. Some days it seems that time flies by and others I look back and think, wow..I feel like I've been pregnant for a year! My next appt is the 18th, and my private gender scan is the 19th, so those aren't too far away. 

Cleaned my living room and spare room carpets today, wasn't really planning on it but I did it anyway and glad I did. I was a bit worried it would be too much work with the pushing and pulling and lifting the tank etc but I took breaks and was careful. I feel pretty good other than my back and hip from my sciatica. Now I'm making spaghetti for lunch. 

Hope the rest of you are doing well!!:flower:


----------



## moni77

I'm also tired - until I lay down for bed at night!

Hope you get some answers and relief at your next appointment. Nice job on the cleaning Dini- I thought about cleaning this weekend - I bought a container to stick my pre-pregnancy clothes that I hope to fit back into one day. I am trying to clean out a couple of drawers for baby stuff. Oh well- maybe next weekend!


----------



## Dini

We have plenty of time to get it all done! All I did was clean the carpets. I did find an old yellow recieving blanket of mine while working in the spare room. I'm going to wash it and save it for baby.

I think I'm going to go through my closets and put away my prepregnancy cloths as well. Good idea!


----------



## Radkat

MrsKC - Sorry about the hypothyroid. I guess our thyroid can really be affected by pregnancy. Should be an easy fix with medication. You'll feel so much better once your levels are where they should be. 

Dini - Super impressed with your cleaning. I haven't gotten any of those nesting instincts yet. Well, actually I've had lots of thoughts of organizing closets, etc, just haven't done anything yet!

Moni - Love the US pic. I was thinking of doing exactly what you were saying with prepregnancy clothes. I'll be moving about 3mo after baby is born so no reason not to start the process. But yeah, that hasn't happened yet.

Hi to River, Squiggy and the rest!

Had a dr's appointment on Monday. I gained 8 lbs this month. Yikes. Gonna slow down on the sweets (DH and I enable each other in this department) for weight gain and in prep for my GD test. I failed last pregnancy. Hoping to pass this time, but if not, I never really had high levels when I ate real food, not gross sugar water drink. Hope all's well all around!


----------



## moni77

Hello. So I sneezed this morning and had crazy pain briefly in my pelvic area - kinda freaked me out. No blood or anything and it went away after a minute. Has this happened to anyone else? I have my next DR apt on Monday.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies!! Yes I hope to feel better after the meds! I managed to cook dinner three times this week. Our bank account thanked me:haha:. I wont be cooking tonight tho lol. Im going by my parents home and spend their money. My dad loves to treat. I really want pizza!!! Hope yall have a great weekend!! See the yall, yeah Im officially from the south since Ive been here 8-9 years. From a mid-westerner to a southerner:winkwink:


----------



## Dini

Moni I get those a lot. It's round ligament pain. I also get them when I stand up sometimes. Really intense and brief. Totally normal! Just ligaments stretching that have never stretched before.


----------



## mrskcbrown

My pants are officially too tight today. Ive been wearing them every week and today I couldnt button them. SO they are unzipped:wacko:


----------



## moni77

KC - the maternity pants are great!!! You'll wonder why you didn't get them earlier...I'm ready to go buy more.


----------



## mrskcbrown

moni77 said:


> KC - the maternity pants are great!!! You'll wonder why you didn't get them earlier...I'm ready to go buy more.

Im going today because I only have one pair and my students are probably wondering why Im wearing them to death:haha:. As well as new shoes. I like the ones that go over my belly. I have the pair with the thicker band I guess under belly and they cut too much:shrug:. Maybe when I get bigger theyll be ok. For now they are horrid!!:wacko:


----------



## Sis4Us

Don't want to Jinx myself just yet but hope to be back on the board soon!! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sis4Us said:


> Don't want to Jinx myself just yet but hope to be back on the board soon!! :)

Awesome and your chart looks great!!!!:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## River54

Chart looks great !


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ladies so quiet here. I pray everyone is well.:cloud9:


----------



## River54

Everything is good with us. Had another u/s this morning, since baby's HR was low, then went up for the OB yesterday. Everything looked fine, but the report will go to the OB in the next day and we'll know. If anything major, I am sure the tech would've done something - since we were at a hospital...
One explanation for the low then sped up HR was the cord. Seems if baby compressed the cord somehow, it'll happen. Which is what the OB thought it was, but she wanted an u/s to make sure. Baby looked like he had his cord near his feet/legs - so I could see how he could've stomped on it for a bit. He is in breech position currently and weighs approx 2lb :) So, he seems on target :)

Starting to have very mild cramping down low - I am assuming since his bottom is on my cervix and most of his bulk is sitting down there, my body is trying to stretch to keep up.

Wondering about a baby shower. I think my mum would have one, but it seems weird to ask her if she is...


----------



## mrskcbrown

River54 said:


> Everything is good with us. Had another u/s this morning, since baby's HR was low, then went up for the OB yesterday. Everything looked fine, but the report will go to the OB in the next day and we'll know. If anything major, I am sure the tech would've done something - since we were at a hospital...
> One explanation for the low then sped up HR was the cord. Seems if baby compressed the cord somehow, it'll happen. Which is what the OB thought it was, but she wanted an u/s to make sure. Baby looked like he had his cord near his feet/legs - so I could see how he could've stomped on it for a bit. He is in breech position currently and weighs approx 2lb :) So, he seems on target :)
> 
> Starting to have very mild cramping down low - I am assuming since his bottom is on my cervix and most of his bulk is sitting down there, my body is trying to stretch to keep up.
> 
> Wondering about a baby shower. I think my mum would have one, but it seems weird to ask her if she is...

Praying that all is well with the baby. I know that happens sometimes when the baby gets heavier. I go to DR today so prayerfully it will be uneventful and all will be well. Keep us posted on your baby:cloud9:


----------



## Radkat

Sis - I hope you can join us permanently!

River - I've heard of LO's compressing the cord for a minute. 

MrsKC - How are the maternity pants treating you? Great, huh. :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else!

Nothing much going on here. Except I feel like I'm getting bigger by the minute. I have my GD test on 12/2. I'm of course hoping it's negative, but if I am positive, it'll help me keep the holiday eating under control.


----------



## Dini

Hi girls, sorry I've been so busy and tired lately it's hard to keep up with everything.

Had an eventful appt yesterday at the OB as the MW couldn't find the heartbeat or any movement at all on doppler so I had to have and ultrasound, baby was just fine but was positioned funny and turns out my placenta is anterior, which I didn't know but I have no trouble picking up babies heartbeat at home on my doppler. Did find out that we are team blue :blue:

Had our official Private gender scan today because I didn't want to take that experienc away from DH, it was fun but baby boy was not cooperative. He showed his parts finally but would not take his face away from the placenta so the 3d shots were kinda crummy so I get to go back in 2 more weeks at no cost.

All seems well so far, I've gained 5lbs...Ugh! But I feel baby once in a while now and can't complain much except still having the back pain and now I have relentless heart burn. 

Glad you are all well and River I'd never heard that about babies compressing cords, but makes total sense!!

Here are the pics for the fun of it.

https://s30.postimg.org/hn1slh6xp/18_WKS4_DAYS_5_2.jpg

https://s30.postimg.org/xqiuz0xul/18_WKS4_DAYS_9_2.jpg


----------



## moni77

Glad all is good ladies. I've been swamped again...hope tocatch up moresoon a


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dini said:


> Hi girls, sorry I've been so busy and tired lately it's hard to keep up with everything.
> 
> Had an eventful appt yesterday at the OB as the MW couldn't find the heartbeat or any movement at all on doppler so I had to have and ultrasound, baby was just fine but was positioned funny and turns out my placenta is anterior, which I didn't know but I have no trouble picking up babies heartbeat at home on my doppler. Did find out that we are team blue :blue:
> 
> Had our official Private gender scan today because I didn't want to take that experienc away from DH, it was fun but baby boy was not cooperative. He showed his parts finally but would not take his face away from the placenta so the 3d shots were kinda crummy so I get to go back in 2 more weeks at no cost.
> 
> All seems well so far, I've gained 5lbs...Ugh! But I feel baby once in a while now and can't complain much except still having the back pain and now I have relentless heart burn.
> 
> Glad you are all well and River I'd never heard that about babies compressing cords, but makes total sense!!
> 
> Here are the pics for the fun of it.
> 
> https://s30.postimg.org/hn1slh6xp/18_WKS4_DAYS_5_2.jpg
> 
> https://s30.postimg.org/xqiuz0xul/18_WKS4_DAYS_9_2.jpg

Hey ladies!!:hugs:

Congrats on successful scans and all!!

I went to DR and HB was 153. I find out Dec 10, whether we are team blue or pink. Last night I dreamed we were having a boy. I kept calling him Maysen in the dream. It was so realistic. Hubby wants another boy so it probably is. Ill be shocked if its a girl. I was trying to decide yesterday if this will be our last baby?? I mean I am 39, but Im not sure if I want to tie my tubes and hubby doesnt want a vasectomy. All that just seems so permanent. I dont want to be too old and my kids have old parents, IDK....we'll see how this goes!:shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

153 is kinda of a fast HB for a boy guess u will find out soon huh! :)

Well my beta more than doubled but until I get a scan I think I will stay off the list my due date will be 6/23/15 though!!! :)

Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## moni77

The heartbeat at my last appointment was 152....


----------



## Dini

My little guys heartbeat has always been 150-170 even just last week it was 162 at the ultrasound. So you just never know!


----------



## canadabear

Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join you?
I have hesitated joining first tri as am 37 and will be 38 when our #2 is born. We were in our 7th cycle TTC and got our bfp! 
So far I feel a lot more tied and very crampy. I have a feeling I might have a uti so going to get that checked out asap! 
Made an appointment with a midwife but not until Dec 16th.. Feel like I am just waiting around :coffee: :haha: 
I have some concerns about making sure I get all the testing needed in the right time, and how DH and I feel about it all.. But mainly just excited! :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

canadabear said:


> Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join you?
> I have hesitated joining first tri as am 37 and will be 38 when our #2 is born. We were in our 7th cycle TTC and got our bfp!
> So far I feel a lot more tied and very crampy. I have a feeling I might have a uti so going to get that checked out asap!
> Made an appointment with a midwife but not until Dec 16th.. Feel like I am just waiting around :coffee: :haha:
> I have some concerns about making sure I get all the testing needed in the right time, and how DH and I feel about it all.. But mainly just excited! :flower:

Congrats and welcome!!

Sis4us: Welcome back and congrats on your pregnancy. Im praying for a successful pregnancy, delivery and baby. SO excited for you!!:happydance:

Love the heartbeats guys so I guess you just never know, boy or girl:shrug:. I dream of boys but feel its a girl. Dec. 10 cant come soon enough!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Canda just let me know a due date when u find out!!!

Yea I think HB can fluctuate depending on our HB and how fast the blood flow is to the baby I guess u gotta keep guessing :haha:


----------



## canadabear

Thanks for the welcomes! - Yes I think the due date will be July 28th.. as we know the exact O date - we were temping!
Now just thinking about how to tell my Mom???


----------



## mrskcbrown

canadabear said:


> Thanks for the welcomes! - Yes I think the due date will be July 28th.. as we know the exact O date - we were temping!
> Now just thinking about how to tell my Mom???

Good luck with telling your mom. Im sure she will be happy.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I won't be joing u bets of luck to u all!!!


----------



## canadabear

:hugs: sis! really thought this was your month.. :cry: so sorry.. :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

It was for a few weeks but not anymore :cry: 

I've had 4 Mc 3 just this year so it's nothing new but doesn't make it any easier


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sis4Us said:


> Well I won't be joing u bets of luck to u all!!!

Oh no:cry:. I'm heartbroken for you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sis4Us said:


> It was for a few weeks but not anymore :cry:
> 
> I've had 4 Mc 3 just this year so it's nothing new but doesn't make it any easier

Is there anything the doctors can do? Progesterone or anything??


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hope you ladies had a good weekend and thanksgiving if its celebrated where you are:thumbup:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Oh I just read this whole thread from start to finish and was looking forward to joining but it seems to have fizzled out :sad1: Is anyone still around and active? Or on other threads?


----------



## River54

I am around :)

I just don't talk to much :)


----------



## Radkat

I'm here too! 

My pregnancy update is that I failed my 1 hr glucose test. Boo. I failed both with my DD so I'm assuming I'll have it with this one too. I'm seriously considering just testing my blood sugar instead of taking the 3 hour test, which I hate.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

It's good to see a couple of you still around :) 

Radkat - does that mean a high risk for GD?


----------



## moni77

Still here as well! Welcome.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Thanks Moni :) 

Have you girls looked over at the bump gallery thread? Woah!! Some of the bumps are huge by 8 weeks!! I thought I was just feeling extra bloated and looking 4 months pregnant.. I guess after the first pregnancy, you really do show a lot quicker!


----------



## moni77

I have not looked over there. But a friend on facebook is about 2.5 weeks behind me and way ahead of me bump wise - and this is her second. I thought I was biguntil she posted her pics!


----------



## Radkat

CaribbeanBaby said:


> It's good to see a couple of you still around :)
> 
> Radkat - does that mean a high risk for GD?

Technically you don't get diagnosed with until you fail the 3 hour test. It's a fasting test and you have to drink twice as much of the sugar water stuff. Then they draw your blood every hour for 3 hours. I failed both in my first pregnancy, so I'm just assuming that I would fail the 3 hour this time too. However, when I tested my blood sugar, it was always fine. I was never over the limits. I usually eat pretty well and I think my body just doesn't like processing that much sugar at once.

I called my doctor and told her that I would like to skip the 3 hour test and just be referred to the GD class (we had talked about this previously). She told me that I should test my blood sugar for a week, 4x/day, and see what the numbers were like. If they are fine, she wouldn't require me to do the GD route (it also requires some perinatologist visits, extra ultrasounds, etc.). She knows my blood sugar numbers were fine throughout my pregnancy last time. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## Dini

I'm still here but just busy with the holidays. 

Still no bump here. Being overweight means I just look fatter but I'm short so I'm sure it'll stick out eventually!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Radkat - hopefully you will be just fine this pregnancy as well :)

Dini - For baby #1, I didn't start showing until about 20+ weeks, I just looked extra fat lol.. but this time around (even though I am fatter... can I still blame it on baby weight?) I already feel bloated and huge and crampy like I am 6 months pregnant. I know women show earlier with their 2nd and subsequent pregnancies, but at 4 weeks it's a little silly lol


----------



## Dini

I was horribly bloated until about a weeks and it seems to be coming back again. My gut is getting bigger, or the baby is pushing everything up so it looks like it anyway. And my butt has most definitely gotten bigger!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies!:hugs:

I too am not that huge, although people tell me I am. I'm sure by the new year I'll be huge. I can't fit anything though. We find out weds if we are team pink or blue so I'm excited for that. Hoping that it's pink! Glad everyone is well. Be blessed:cloud9:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ladies..............I still stalk this thread though havent posted much.

Good to see you here Caribbean........

I am big..........huge..........dont even want to think what I will look like in 10 weeks time


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! I had my twenty week scan and all is well. Im having a girl and very excited:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4143.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

That's exciting news Mrs KC! I had wanted a little girl my first time, and I got her :) Now I don't mind what I get! 

I did the Chinese gender predictor charts and the results are mixed:


https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedGirl.gif


https://oi60.tinypic.com/mjam51.jpg


And then:

Take Your Pick (the two Chinese gender charts disagree)
Boy or Girl Using the traditional Chinese gender chart method, which takes the lunar conception date (9/25/2014) and your lunar age (39 years), your baby will most likely be a Girl. However, using the same Chinese lunar numbers, the alternate Chinese gender chart predicts a Boy. Maybe flip a coin to decide which chart you like?

:wacko:


----------



## River54

congrats Mrs.kc!!


----------



## Radkat

Congrats MrsKC!


----------



## mrskcbrown

CaribbeanBaby said:


> That's exciting news Mrs KC! I had wanted a little girl my first time, and I got her :) Now I don't mind what I get!
> 
> I did the Chinese gender predictor charts and the results are mixed:
> 
> 
> https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedGirl.gif
> 
> 
> https://oi60.tinypic.com/mjam51.jpg
> 
> 
> And then:
> 
> Take Your Pick (the two Chinese gender charts disagree)
> Boy or Girl Using the traditional Chinese gender chart method, which takes the lunar conception date (9/25/2014) and your lunar age (39 years), your baby will most likely be a Girl. However, using the same Chinese lunar numbers, the alternate Chinese gender chart predicts a Boy. Maybe flip a coin to decide which chart you like?
> 
> :wacko:

LOL. This will be my 3rd baby so I figured it really didnt matter although I wanted a girl a boy wouldve been awesome too. Now my 3 year old boy will be really spoiled by his gparents because he is the only one:dohh:.


----------



## moni77

Yay KC!!


----------



## Dini

Congrats Mrs.Kc!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks guys I hope all is well. Im a teacher and this is our last week of school until 1/5/15!! I cannot wait. I need a break!!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

In Australia it's the beginning of summer holidays so they don't go back to school until the last week of January. I am happy with that because I've been in USVI for a month so I will be glad to spend all of that quality time with my girl :)


----------



## Radkat

Hey everyone! Hope all is well. 

I'm jealous of the teachers and your breaks! 

Here's my update: I sent my blood sugar numbers to my doctor from the past week and she said - Looks good. No GD for now. So I'm super happy about that. I've got some Braxton Hicks going now. I don't really remember them much with DD, at least not this early. DH says he remembers me talking about them. I've heard they come earlier with subsequent pregnancies. Another weird symptom, I have the tender spot right by my belly button, not constantly, but definitely towards the end of the day when the BH come on. Pregnancy is weird.


----------



## Dini

I'm also jealous of the breaks you girls are getting! I don't get a break until maternity leave because I can't take vacation because if we want more than 6 weeks of leave we have to use our vacation/sick time. I'll be lucky to get 8-10 weeks as it js :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dini said:


> I'm also jealous of the breaks you girls are getting! I don't get a break until maternity leave because I can't take vacation because if we want more than 6 weeks of leave we have to use our vacation/sick time. I'll be lucky to get 8-10 weeks as it js :(

Awe that sucks!! When I have baby around May 2, Ill be out from May 2-Aug 6 when school starts back so baby will be about 3 months by then. The breaks are the only things that are really great about teaching because the pay is tolerable lol. The school district Im in only pays once a month:wacko:. If it wasnt for my husband working, Id starve to death.:dohh:


----------



## moni77

I only get 4 weeks paid maternity and then will add on my 4 weeks vacation and prob take another 2 unpaid to get to 10 weeks. So I am working until my water breaks...

My vent for the day...today was SUPPOSED to be my anatomy scan - I made the appointment 5 WEEKS ago. Got a confirmation text on Friday - responded confirm. Got a confirmation call on Sunday AND yesterday. Took the afternoon off of work, hubby took the day off, show up and "I" had cancelled the appointment via text. WHAT?!?!!? I showed them my phone where I confirmed it and the confirming texts and voicemails that followed. They had filled my slot YESTERDAY and couldn't fit me in today. I was so upset, I wanted to see my little guy! They might be able to fit me in Friday morning if I don't have a work conflict, otherwise next Tuesday. They apologized profusely and blamed office error - but still shouldn't I have had priority over someone who just got the appointment yesterday - or make the staff stay an extra 45 minutes since it was their mistake. Ugh. So no new pics today. Luckily I already know the sex, because I would have been REALLY upset if I was delayed finding out!


----------



## mrskcbrown

moni77 said:


> I only get 4 weeks paid maternity and then will add on my 4 weeks vacation and prob take another 2 unpaid to get to 10 weeks. So I am working until my water breaks...
> 
> My vent for the day...today was SUPPOSED to be my anatomy scan - I made the appointment 5 WEEKS ago. Got a confirmation text on Friday - responded confirm. Got a confirmation call on Sunday AND yesterday. Took the afternoon off of work, hubby took the day off, show up and "I" had cancelled the appointment via text. WHAT?!?!!? I showed them my phone where I confirmed it and the confirming texts and voicemails that followed. They had filled my slot YESTERDAY and couldn't fit me in today. I was so upset, I wanted to see my little guy! They might be able to fit me in Friday morning if I don't have a work conflict, otherwise next Tuesday. They apologized profusely and blamed office error - but still shouldn't I have had priority over someone who just got the appointment yesterday - or make the staff stay an extra 45 minutes since it was their mistake. Ugh. So no new pics today. Luckily I already know the sex, because I would have been REALLY upset if I was delayed finding out!

Oh no!! :nope::nope::nope: Im so sorry to hear this. Yes I would be pissed if I didnt get the anatomy scan yesterday when I confirmed it!! That is so not fair!! Im glad you knew the sex already. Oh they needed to apologize and Im sure they couldve fit you in!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## River54

That really suck Moni - esp since you had it all confirmed


----------



## moni77

I'm going in tomorrow at 8am - they are coming in early to help accommodate us.


----------



## Dini

moni77 said:


> I'm going in tomorrow at 8am - they are coming in early to help accommodate us.

That's good! Still stinks you had to wait, I would have been so disappointed as well. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## mrskcbrown

moni77 said:


> I'm going in tomorrow at 8am - they are coming in early to help accommodate us.

Awesome!! Im glad all is better and you will get your scan!!:happydance:


----------



## moni77

All went well - he is definitely a boy! It was great to see him moving around like crazy. My placenta is on my stomach which could be why I havnt felt much. Here are a couple of the pics!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0218[1].jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dini

Awe so glad all is well Moni! He is adorable, cute profile. My placenta is anterior too so I pretty much only feel him if he kicks to the side or the top or bottom so some days I barely feel anything at all. 

Glad you got to see him moving around!


----------



## River54

Congrats Moni :) - glad the scan went well :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Moni. Been missing u guys since I've been off work so I had to check in. I'm well. My baby kicks all the time. We've decided to name her Koreena Madyson. My middle name is Corrine, so it's close. Happy holidays guys!:hugs:


----------



## moni77

Lovely name! Jealous about the kicks...for now anyway!

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Lovely name MrsKC :) 

Merry Christmas to everyone! Have a wonderful happy day :hugs:


----------



## Dini

That's a beautiful name MrsKC. I hope you all had a good holiday. 

Doing well here so far. I've had some mild cramping but its been very light and I'm pretty sure it was more related to dehydration than anything. I drank a ton of water today and only felt it twice. He's moving around a lot so it makes me feel better. 

I think this weekend I'm going to start looking at dates for the baby shower and who to invite. It's kinda scary that that will be soon. We are thinking mid February so the invites would need to go out in a few weeks. That seems so close but so far away lol.


----------



## Radkat

Hooray for your scan, Moni!

I'm jealous of you picking a name, MrsKC. This one will have DH's name (family name), so I didn't get to pick a name this time. Boo. 

Dini - I've been getting some BH cramps too. Happens when I'm tired or dehydrated. Big glass of water and put your feet up for a bit.

Hi to everyone else!

Hope everyone had a good Christmas and enjoys their New Year's! My NYE is Noon Year's Eve with my 2yo DD. It's a kid's party with a balloon drop at noon instead of midnight. Then I'm going to get some sparkling cider and see if I make it to midnight this year! :dohh:


----------



## Dini

Radkat that sounds like lots of fun! I hope you both enjoy it!

I have to work New Years Day at 7am so I won't be staying up till midnight which makes me sad, it's the first NYE that I can recall not staying up. Although I woke up today with a bad case of bronchitis and I'm afraid I may not be well enough to work Thursday but I have no choice, I can't miss a holiday. I have a doctor's appt with my family doc in the morning so if he thinks it's bacterial I can get some antibiotics. I'm just miserable, the coughing and wheezing is awful and of course I can't sleep.

Seems LO isn't really affected, he's been dancing away in there.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all!! I'm doing well. Thanks for the compliments on the names. I'm enjoying being out of school for two weeks but I have to go back on Friday. I'm so sad about it!&#128557; I really wish I could quit even though I love teaching id like to stay at home more than anything! Well blessed anyway. Happy New Years if I miss you all!!


----------



## moni77

Happy New year ladies!


----------



## canadabear

Hi ladies. Sorry haven't been on here for such a long time! Horrible flu after Christmas..but finally feeling better. 
Have our dating scan on Wednesday!! :yipee:
After reading through a lot of your posts I am shocked by how little maternity leave everyone gets! In Canada, we get a year off! The first 15 weeks, I believe, is maternity leave and then the remainder is called parental leave..which mother or father can take. This is provided by the government. Yes, we don't get paid our full amount that we would have been paid through work, its a percentage based on income and family members etc. though some employers do top up to full for the maternity portion. I think it is horrible that so many of you are basically forced to leave your newborns so quickly! :nope: :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

canadabear said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry haven't been on here for such a long time! Horrible flu after Christmas..but finally feeling better.
> Have our dating scan on Wednesday!! :yipee:
> After reading through a lot of your posts I am shocked by how little maternity leave everyone gets! In Canada, we get a year off! The first 15 weeks, I believe, is maternity leave and then the remainder is called parental leave..which mother or father can take. This is provided by the government. Yes, we don't get paid our full amount that we would have been paid through work, its a percentage based on income and family members etc. though some employers do top up to full for the maternity portion. I think it is horrible that so many of you are basically forced to leave your newborns so quickly! :nope: :hugs:

Yes its unfortunate but Im happy to enjoy those 4 precious months with my baby and being a teacher, I have a lot of off day perks and complete summers/christmas/new years off so I definitely wont complain.:winkwink:. I go back to work tomorrow, happy its 2015 and its getting closer to delivery. Im so excited to celebrate this last baby unless God says otherwise. Have a good day all!:hugs:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Here are some pics of my little bean. Snuggled in nicely, measuring 8 weeks +1 so I must have implanted late. She said it has a very strong heartbeat of 170 bpm so that's reassuring! She also found a small hematoma above the sac so she said I might get a little bit of bleeding, and not to worry. So I can breathe a little sigh of relief that little beany baby is doing just fine.

https://i62.tinypic.com/161ykwo.jpg

https://i58.tinypic.com/sg6es9.jpg


----------



## Dini

Good to see you Canadabear. I also had a terrines flu that started just before new year and am still fighting it but on the mend. 

I agree, and I'm jealous of how much you get off! I won't even get the full 12 weeks because we only get 6wks partially paid maternity leave and 6 weeks we can take with vacation pay but I will only have enough for maybe 2-3 more weeks. I was really hoping for 10 weeks total. If we can afford it I'll take the last week without pay but I have to be able to pay for my insurance out of pocket the time i take without pay :-(

I do just work 3 days a week though, but it's 12-13 hour shifts and I'm gone from home a total of 15 hours each of those days. But it gives me 4 full days off a week. 

Hope you all are doing well so far this year!


----------



## moni77

Nice picks carribean!!


----------



## Radkat

Hooray for a good scan, Caribbean!

Dini - I'm sorry you're sick. Hope you feel better soon.

Ugh to crappy maternity leaves. My agency give 4 months, some people take more unpaid. I'll be leaving my agency after this baby so I'll get more, but that's because we're moving across the country and I'll be looking for a new place to live and job! Not exactly relaxing!

So I just want to vent about how badly I'm sleeping lately. Usually I sleep like a rock, so I'm a bit of a baby about it, but I've been getting nights of lying awake for hours, or falling asleep, then awake again to pee/change position/whatever. :growlmad: Oh well, 6 weeks to go!


----------



## Dini

Lol radkat I hope your sleep gets better. I never sleep like a rock and it still drives me nuts to have change position so much or get up to pee or just not be able to sleep. 

I have insomnia anyway but of course can't take the medication that works for me at this time. Although it got a lot better when I switched to working days from nights. 

Do you have a pregnancy pillow? I hear they are great.


----------



## Radkat

Dini - Ugh insomnia. I have so much sympathy to anyone who can't sleep. I have a barricade of pillows. :haha:

Just got back from the dr and she said she thinks baby is head down. :happydance: I'll have my ultrasound in 2 weeks to know for sure, but happy that she thinks so at this point.


----------



## canadabear

Thanks for the well wishes... this cough just won't let up!! Very frusterating - but on the plus, my scan went really well. Measuring EXACTLY for my dates, looks good and heartbeat 166. Finally feeling like this is REAL! :happydance:


----------



## River54

yay canadabear!

Radkat - awesome about headdown :) 
I hear you about the no sleeping part - I wake up a couple times to go to the washroom at night, and a bunch more times to switch sides I am lying on - hip pain. OH snores, which makes it harder to go back to sleep...


----------



## moni77

tip for the snoring - push him onto his side - works for me!

Hi to everyone! You all are getting so close!!!


----------



## Dini

moni77 said:


> tip for the snoring - push him onto his side - works for me!
> 
> Hi to everyone! You all are getting so close!!!

Actually Moni we are all getting close! Just wanted to pop in and say Hi. Have a monster headache today and am so congested that I can barely hear and it's really annoying!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! Glad all of you are well and yes we are getting so close. After my next appt we go every two weeks to obgyn...wow. Here is a pic of me on my 40th! Enjoy your day!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrskcbrown

Again my 40th bday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dini

MrsKC you look radiant!!! 

I am also on every 2 weeks now and I was so shocked!! Hopefully will make it go by faster!


----------



## River54

Mrskcbrown - you look great!!

We are slowly getting stuff ready. Since we both still work fulltime, we seem to only have the weekends to actually do anything, and then we feel like relaxing - ha ha
But, we have most things ready :)


----------



## Radkat

Dini - Hope you feel better!

MrsKC - You look great!

River - Yep, I'm just now getting the urge to get stuff done. Made myself a list. I'm hoping that'll help with motivation. Luckily since it's my 2nd, I don't feel like there is as much to do. Get out the clothes, wash them. Eventually set up the cosleeper and carseat, but don't need those just yet. Oh and hospital bag. We live about 1 mile from the hospital so we don't have to worry too much about that either.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies you all are awesome. 

Im no where near ready for this baby. I did order those stickers that you put on the baby monthly and take pics. They are personalized with her name. Im a couponer so Im trying to catch deals on diapers and etc, and start to stack up.

Im having a baby shower but kinda sad all of my friends are going to my other friends baby shower. Its her first so I guess I understand. They seem really excited for her and ask about her journey all the time and with me, its like whatever. We now live in different states so I guess Ill just be content with my new friends coming.:shrug: Oh well, wont cry over spilled milk.


----------



## Dini

Mrskc sorry about your shower, but I bet you will really enjoy the one you do have!!

I haven't started getting anything ready yet, I know I still have a little time, but DH has to finish the trim and paint the closet in his room and we need to clear out the cabinets and dressers in his room as well. He is finishing his room the end of this month when he takes vacation. 

I am waiting to buy anything until after the shower but may start buying some diapers. I was really wanting to use cloth but I can't decide what I want to use so I may wait until he is born and gets out of newborn ones and try a few. I think we will just do them part time or maybe just use the disposable liners and covers. I really want to minimize the chemicals in them and use more environmentally friendly diapers, so I think I'm going to look into The Honest Co. diapers. Also going to try to just use washcloths when at home for wipes and maybe even on the go, I registered for a bunch of washcloths for that reason. Target has a coupon right now for a $25 gift card with a $100 purchase of diapers, wipes, formula and training pants and I'm tempted to buy some Honest Co. diapers with it and keep the gift card to use after the shower.


----------



## River54

We will be using cloth diapers, but we agreed that for the first few weeks, we will use disposables.
OH picked out the cloth diapers he liked the best, and we went with that style. Since he has no experience one way or the other, he said he found the cloth to be pretty darn easy (he picked out the AI2 type)
- Note - it was really helpful to go to a local store that had a bunch of kinds that you could play around with - I think we spent a good 40min in there trying out and looking at all the diff styles. - also makes a good thing for the registry :)

though, I am actually making most of them in the style he picked...almost finished..sort of...I'll have to post a pic when I get them done - maybe that'll help with motivation!


----------



## Dini

We do have a local store maybe I will go look around later this week. She offers classes as well so I think that'd be handy to do.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I will be using disposables and regular baby wipes. I'm a couponer and so im starting to stockpile now. I've got my coupon binder ready and going to look for more this week. The only thing I'll do different this time around is attempt to breastfeed but since I had a breast reduction over 20 years ago, not too sure how it will work out as of yet. If it doesn't, my baby will be on formula and I will not beat myself up about it. I got some of those monthly stickers personalized and I'm very excited about those!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dini

Those are adorable!! What a cute idea!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dini said:


> Those are adorable!! What a cute idea!

Thanks! I got them on Etsy.com. You take a pic of baby every month and stick it on them. They come personalized or not. Etsy.com has become my new baby best friend:haha:. Im ordering a car seat canopy next from carseatcanopy.com. Hope you girls are doing well!!:hugs:


----------



## River54

Cute stickers :)

Had an u/s to check on baby last week, and having another this Friday. He was in a breech position last week, which is why they want to check to see what position he is in on Friday. I am assuming that if he still is, they'll try and turn him? Going for acupuncture tomorrow to see if it helps anything.

Had my work baby shower at lunch today - it went well.


----------



## mrskcbrown

River54 said:


> Cute stickers :)
> 
> Had an u/s to check on baby last week, and having another this Friday. He was in a breech position last week, which is why they want to check to see what position he is in on Friday. I am assuming that if he still is, they'll try and turn him? Going for acupuncture tomorrow to see if it helps anything.
> 
> Had my work baby shower at lunch today - it went well.

Oh wow you are nearly due:happydance:. Praying that baby turns around and you wont have to endure the drs doing it. Good luck:hugs:


----------



## Dini

Hope he turns for you River. Hard to believe you are already at that point of checking his position! Good luck!!


----------



## River54

yup - he turned :) u/s today confirmed he is now head down, butt in my right ribs...

Hope he stays this way!


----------



## Radkat

MrsKC - I love the stickers! I did the regular ones with DD and it's great to look back on those and know for sure how old she was in the pics. For her 1st bday, we put a little book together of all of her pictures with the stickers. 

Dini - We use cloth and love them. As long as you have access to laundry, it's really not that much more difficult and SOOO much cheaper. I have to buy disposable for DD's day care and I'm always shocked at how much they cost

Yay for head down babies, River! Me too. I had my 36 US on Wednesday and LO is head down, spine off to my right side. Estimated weight as 6lbs 5 oz right now, which is great bc that's pretty much what DD was at 36 weeks. I was afraid he might be a lot bigger. I also talked to my dr about wanting a natural birth (DD was induced and I had a epidural) and all the things that go along with that and she was fine with everything, e.g. not being hooked up to monitors continuously, being able to move around, mother directed pushing, alternative pushing position. I'm very happy with all of that bc my first labor/delivery was very different.


----------



## mrskcbrown

River54 said:


> yup - he turned :) u/s today confirmed he is now head down, butt in my right ribs...
> 
> Hope he stays this way!

Yay River and Radkat!! Wow your babies will be in your arms very soon.:happydance::happydance: I almost cant wait but then again those sleepless nights worry me, LOL.:haha: Im happy and sad because at 40 this will probably be our last baby. I think its time to just watch them grow:shrug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Anyone starting to feel tired all the time again?? It seems like since venturing into third tri Im getting more and more lazy!! and sleepy!! Maybe its just me:shrug:


----------



## River54

Not just you... I feel like I should have afternoon naps...but with work, no can do...


----------



## moni77

I'm behind you but also sleeping a lot more on the weekends (when I can!)


----------



## Dini

Yes to the tired thing! Wishing sometimes I hadn't given up caffeine lol. I'm not worried about the sleepless nights. I'm ready there. If I get three hours it's a miracle. My carpal tunnel is so bad it wakes me up about every 30 min after a few hours and I end up getting up a few extra times to walk around the house and move my arms. After that sleep just doesn't happen. 

Radkat, that's so great your doc is good with the natural birth. Some aren't and I just don't get that, except they like to be in control. 

I haven't talked to my midwives about that yet but they are midwives so they are likely pro natural.

I feel like my little guy is facing my back again because I don't feel his movements as strong or often again except when he kicks or hits my cervix. He did it today when I got out of the tub and it doubled me over! Way worse than a bad Pap smear!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Glad im not the only one tired..whew!! My little girl kicks all the time. She does it so often that when she isnt kicking Im surprised. I feel like Im so behind in buying baby stuff. I havent bought anything!! I really need to get with it. My baby shower is 4/11 so hoping to get lots of good stuff then.:thumbup:


----------



## moni77

I've been exhausted all week as well. Finally finished the registry though!


----------



## Dini

mrskcbrown said:


> Glad im not the only one tired..whew!! My little girl kicks all the time. She does it so often that when she isnt kicking Im surprised. I feel like Im so behind in buying baby stuff. I havent bought anything!! I really need to get with it. My baby shower is 4/11 so hoping to get lots of good stuff then.:thumbup:

I haven't bought anything either! Thought I was the only one! Is your shower not until April? Mine is Feb. 28th. and that is already making me nervous. I just made a list of things we MUST have from the registry and their cost prior to babies arrival so I have an idea how much I may have to spend if we don't get them. I'm really worried we won't get the expensive items like the travel system and play yard. I actually put the crib on the "nice to have" prior to babies arrival because I figure he won't sleep in it at first, but the nursery sure will look funny without it!

Also the nursery isn't done yet:nope: I was hoping it would be done by this week but we put new flooring down (DH did it himself and he's new to that) and it took 2 days longer than expected and his vacation is over today so he didn't get to finish the nursery. Still have to do a majority of the trim, paint it and do the baseboards. I really wanted a new door but that will probably have to wait till after he's born. We have had so many new expenses lately with the new floor, we have new furniture in layaway, we need to replace the windows in the nursery soon and today we had to replace two tires and a tie rod on our relatively new car, so that was another large expense. 

I also had to take two days off this week due to back pain and that takes away nearly a week of my maternity leave and it makes me really upset. If we can save some extra money somehow in the next 2-3 months I can take leave without pay for a few weeks but we will have to have about an extra $1000 saved for me to take just 2 weeks with no pay. I don't see that happening. We are also supposed to go to Florida to see DH's great grandma while I'm on leave the first week of June, assuming I will still be off then and we can afford it. OMG...when I put all that in writing it doesn't look promising!


----------



## Radkat

MrsKC - Sleep is not coming easy for me either. My hips are really bothering me at night and twice this week I've had pretty intense pains in my round ligaments. It's weird bc they come and go for about an hour, then let up. I know LO is sitting on my right side and it's my right ligament, so I'm guessing that's it. It's always after I'm trying to go to sleep too. 

Dini - I totally understand the money issues. I'd wait until your shower to buy anything. If nothing else, hopefully you'll get some gift cards and you can put them towards whatever you need most. Remember that a lot of places (I'm pretty sure Babies R Us and Target) offer discounts on whatever is on your registry after the baby's due date. I think it's 10%, but that's better than nothing. 

Hi to River and Moni!

AFM - I scheduled my acupuncture appointment to encourage LO's arrival. One for 39+5 and one for 40 weeks. I'm pretty excited about it actually. Next week is my last week of work. Woo hoo! I have so many plans for maternity leave - go see a movie, get a pedicure, lots of prenatal yoga. Hooray for maternity leave! :happydance:


----------



## Dini

Enjoy your leave Radkat!! I have been wondering about acupuncture myself. Let us know how it goes for you!


----------



## moni77

Hey ladies - hope you feel better and can work out the leave situation. I haven't bought anything, but have gotten some handmedowns. I finally finished my registry. We don't have a separate room for the baby in this apartment - so no nursery, or nursery related items. The crib will be in our bedroom and I've emptied out some of my drawers for baby clothes. We are just going to get a changing pad and place it on top of our dresser as well. First shower is in cali in 2 weeks with my family. Will likely have another for hubbys family and perhaps one for friends. Hope to get a lot of stuff so that we don't have to put out too much moola.


----------



## Dini

Moni, we just finished our registry as well and are also hoping not to have to put out too much money. My shower is the 28th and I just can't wait!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! I have gotten hand me downs to which I love and am so appreciative for! I haven't finished my registry, and actually hadn't thought much about it. FYI, what I've noticed in my family and friends is that they never get stuff off your list. They just get you whatever they want. They might ask you where u are registered and go there but they won't look at your list:haha: So I'm not stressing that. I have the bedding and table from my son so we are ok there. I'm broke too so we haven't been able to get the room together and im afraid that if we don't start soon the baby will be here! I'll have to get hubby on board this weekend. I'm lazy too so I got to get my butt in gear!:shrug:


----------



## River54

I am trying out acupuncture today to prep for lo arrival :)

Been getting a bunch of BH for the past day. It is more annoying than anything. Though last night 1 side hurt, and then hurt more when a BH came...ugh woke me from sleep. I ended up sleeping kinda propped up, and that alleviated it. I am guessing my body is finally starting to prep! Hopefully the acupuncture won't compound it. He still needs to cook for at least another week!


----------



## mrskcbrown

River54 said:


> I am trying out acupuncture today to prep for lo arrival :)
> 
> Been getting a bunch of BH for the past day. It is more annoying than anything. Though last night 1 side hurt, and then hurt more when a BH came...ugh woke me from sleep. I ended up sleeping kinda propped up, and that alleviated it. I am guessing my body is finally starting to prep! Hopefully the acupuncture won't compound it. He still needs to cook for at least another week!

Good luck!! So excited for you. I can't wait until my baby gets here.:hugs:


----------



## Dini

Let us know how the acupuncture goes. 

I've actually already gotten a few small gifts from out Amazon registry in the mail from a friends mom and I love them! I got some washcloths that I'm going to use to make reusable baby wipes. I registered for a bunch more so if we don't get them I can still get 10% off. Oh and 30 weeks today! Come one April!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yay for 30 weeks!! :happydance::happydance:

I failed my glucola test:shrug:. I dont eat any differently than my last baby. My Dr said it was elevated to 184!! I have to do the 3hr test! I keep having to take off from work for various Dr appts!! Im sure my principal hates it but I have no choice. Ill probably have to take this one without pay:nope:. Im disgusted about it but oh well:winkwink:


----------



## River54

Acupuncture went well, relaxing. The lady says it is good if I go a few times before birth. Hopefully it'll make labour easier.. So I go back next Friday. Only this week and next work weeks to go, and I am off! Hopefully baby decides to come the first week I am off.. or sooner :)

I've been 'nesting'... got baby's room rearranged now to fit a cot in it for the first while. Been cleaning house more...It is odd, I kept having no energy, then bam - just want to get things done before he comes...but I can only do so much at once.

MrskcBrown - Sorry that you failed the glucose test - hopefully you pass the 3hr :)

Dini - yay for getting surprise stuff from your registry :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

River54 said:


> Acupuncture went well, relaxing. The lady says it is good if I go a few times before birth. Hopefully it'll make labour easier.. So I go back next Friday. Only this week and next work weeks to go, and I am off! Hopefully baby decides to come the first week I am off.. or sooner :)
> 
> I've been 'nesting'... got baby's room rearranged now to fit a cot in it for the first while. Been cleaning house more...It is odd, I kept having no energy, then bam - just want to get things done before he comes...but I can only do so much at once.
> 
> MrskcBrown - Sorry that you failed the glucose test - hopefully you pass the 3hr :)
> 
> Dini - yay for getting surprise stuff from your registry :)

That is my hope too LOL!:hugs:


----------



## moni77

Ugh sorry for the results kc. I took mine this morning, waiting to hear back hoping I don't have to go back for the 3 hour. From what I understand though most people fail the 1 hour...

Good luck.


----------



## mrskcbrown

moni77 said:


> Ugh sorry for the results kc. I took mine this morning, waiting to hear back hoping I don't have to go back for the 3 hour. From what I understand though most people fail the 1 hour...
> 
> Good luck.

I hope you dont have to go back either!! Im just thinking about how long itll be before I eat. Drink that drink and then wait three hours. I feel like Ill starve to death LOL.:haha:


----------



## moni77

How long did it take you to get your initial results?

Yeah - I was so hungry after the hour...I didn't even think about having to wait another 2!


----------



## Radkat

River - Glad you liked acupuncture. I'm going on Friday. 

Dini - Yay for getting some registry gifts. How fun!

Moni - That's great that you have multiple showers. I did too with my first and it was great. She stayed in our room until she turned 1, then we moved her into DH's office. This one will be in our room until we move in June.

MrsKC - Sorry you failed your test. Maybe you'll pass the 3 hour. If not, it's not that big of a deal to test your blood sugar. I was able to eat pretty much normally, just nothing too sugary in the morning.

Had a dr's appt today. 2-3cm dilated and 50% effaced. Hoping he comes during the week my parents are in town, starting this Friday. Ha, planning for a baby's arrival. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

moni77 said:


> How long did it take you to get your initial results?
> 
> Yeah - I was so hungry after the hour...I didn't even think about having to wait another 2!

I got my results back in about 2 days!

Radkat- I actually had gestational diabetes with my first so I remember testing daily. I just didnt want to have to:nope:


----------



## moni77

Yep - failed the 1 hour - level was 152. Going back tomorrow morning for the 3 hour.


----------



## moni77

Radkat - hoping he waits for your parents...


----------



## Dini

Sorry you girls failed the one hour. I hope you pass the 3. I technically failed the 1 hour but barely. Most offices say you pass if it's under 140 but mine says 130 and I was 133. They are letting me check my sugar for two weeks instead of the 3 hour. I only have 5 more days to do it and so far all my numbers have been good. 

Rad I hope your parents get to be there!


----------



## moni77

In The middle of the 3 hour now. Definitely harder then the 1 hour...


----------



## Dini

moni77 said:


> In The middle of the 3 hour now. Definitely harder then the 1 hour...

That's why I was hoping to avoid it. I think I prefer checking my blood sugar to taking it. The 1hr made me feel terrible too. 

I really hope you pass this one!


----------



## mrskcbrown

moni77 said:


> Yep - failed the 1 hour - level was 152. Going back tomorrow morning for the 3 hour.

Mine was 184! So I was supposed to do the three hour test today and my insurance wouldnt cover it. So they are sending me to a high-risk maternal fetal medicine doctor. I guess this Dr will check my blood and do my follow up for gestational diabetes. My insurance would cover that which I think is crazy. You wont pay for a test but youll pay for doctor visits:shrug:. Anywho I will be going to the DR now almost weekly.

I have PCOS and am always borderline for diabetes because of this but I was thinking since I didnt have it with my middle child,I would get away with it this time too. Guess not LOL!

As long as my baby stays healthy, Im good:baby:


----------



## River54

I hated those tests - where I am, they do a 2hr test instead of a 1 hr and possible 3 hr. It was soo boring sitting in the lab... 
Hope all is fine with the 3hr Moni!

Mrskcbrown - that is crazy about the insurance.


----------



## moni77

KC - that is crazy - dont they realize that if you pass the 3 hour they are saving money?

I just looked up my results on the doctors website (no call yet) and they are all well below normal and the 3 hour is actually low. Weird. Hoping they dont think there was a mistake or lab error...I so do not want to do that again!

How are you feeling River?


----------



## River54

Going for acupuncture again today. 
OB said she'd do a sweep on Tuesday if I wanted. I'd be 38+3 then. Part of me wants it to work, and another part of me wants him to stay til 39w. But from what I've read, the sweep won't work unless your body was ready anyways, then it'd help kick it in gear for you.
Not getting as much sleep...I seem to turn about every 1.5hrs at night to relieve my hips. Then there is getting up to pee a couple times, and then OH snores if on a certain side, so I prod him typically til he moves...it is a process ;) But, on the bright side - I'll be ready for baby waking up this much!

Radkat - how are you?


----------



## Radkat

I'm sorry so many people are haivng troubles with the GTTs. I told my dr that I didn't want to do the 3 hour and would rather test my bs. She had me test for a week and said I was fine. I still check it every so often to make sure I'm still OK.

I'm doing fine. Still pregnant. :) My parents come in tonight so that's good. More BHs but they're not regular. Going to acupuncture today and Monday. I'll get a sweep on Tuesday if nothing happens by then. My 2 yo DD said the baby's coming Monday, so we'll see.


----------



## Dini

Moni, I'm so glad your 3hr results are good!

River, I think whatever you decide will be fine and I've also heard the sweep won't work unless you are ready.

Radkat, so glad your parents made it in! How neat would it be if your DD was right? My MW is also just having me check my sugars, but for two weeks and my appt is Tuesday and so far they are all fine. I've had two at exactly 120 which they want it 120 and under but most are far under. Seems my night time ones are the highest. I'm sure the pizza I ordered tonight will not make for a super low sugar lol.

31 weeks today. I still feel like it's so far away. I know it's not really but still feels that way at times.


----------



## Radkat

Just a quick post to let you all know I had my baby Sunday morning. I had my first real (not BH) contraction around 11pm, went to the hospital at 2:45am, had him at 4:52am. No drugs, so I'm glad it was fast! We're both doing great.


----------



## River54

wow - Congrats RadKat!!!


----------



## moni77

Congrats Radkat!!!


----------



## Dini

Congrats radkat!! That's wonderful news and awesome that your labor was so fast!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all!!! 

Congrats Radkat on the first baby of the group:happydance::happydance:!! Im glad your birth experience was awesome.:winkwink:

Ive been MIA because sometimes I forget about BNB:shrug:. If Im not on my desktop at work I forget to login from my ipad. I am doing well. I go to high risk dr today for my gestational diabetes. Itll be my first visit so I dont know what to expect. I go to my reg dr every two weeks as well, so it seems I go to the DR every week just about. Im ready to have my baby but Im patient because I dont want her to come early but when she makes 40 weeks. Today my son turns 4. I love that little boy soo much:))!!

Glad everyone is well:hugs:


----------



## Dini

Hope your appt went well! And happy birthday to your little boy!!

I am impatient as well but want him to wait till 39 weeks but I still want him here because I want to know he's okay but we are far from ready lol. Baby shower is saturday though!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dini said:


> Hope your appt went well! And happy birthday to your little boy!!
> 
> I am impatient as well but want him to wait till 39 weeks but I still want him here because I want to know he's okay but we are far from ready lol. Baby shower is saturday though!

Congrats on shower!! How was it? Mine is April 11. I wanted to wait until I was closer to due date so I wouldnt have so much baby stuff just laying around. I want to use it already!!! I have been stock piling diapers tho!! I love couponing. Im an addict.:hugs:


----------



## Dini

My shower was great!! I am really in shock at how much trouble my MIL went through and we had about 35 people show up and I got so much great stuff! 

I was worried about getting the pack n play but my work friends went in together to get it. It was a pricey one as well and they were so sweet to do that for me. 

I got a lot of diapers, about 400 size 1's and 200 size 2's, got some newborn and a pack of size 3 and 4. I am going to start buying some myself soon but don't know how many newborn I need. 

I still need a lot of stuff though but the big stuff and important stuff is done. I need the extra base for the car seat, the diaper pail and a baby monitor. We got one from a cousin and it's a nice video one but the receiver is HUGE and can't be moved from where it's plugged in, so we need an audio one as well to carry around the house. I want a rocker so badly but not sure if we can afford it as it looks like I may have to take off work about 37 weeks due to severe carpal tunnel. Typing this is awfully painful and difficult and I'm a nurse so I need my dexterity and I'm losing it more every day. My midwife said to try to make it to my next appt which is 35 weeks and we will see how I am then, but I need to make it to 37 because otherwise I will barely get any time with him after he's born.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dini said:


> My shower was great!! I am really in shock at how much trouble my MIL went through and we had about 35 people show up and I got so much great stuff!
> 
> I was worried about getting the pack n play but my work friends went in together to get it. It was a pricey one as well and they were so sweet to do that for me.
> 
> I got a lot of diapers, about 400 size 1's and 200 size 2's, got some newborn and a pack of size 3 and 4. I am going to start buying some myself soon but don't know how many newborn I need.
> 
> I still need a lot of stuff though but the big stuff and important stuff is done. I need the extra base for the car seat, the diaper pail and a baby monitor. We got one from a cousin and it's a nice video one but the receiver is HUGE and can't be moved from where it's plugged in, so we need an audio one as well to carry around the house. I want a rocker so badly but not sure if we can afford it as it looks like I may have to take off work about 37 weeks due to severe carpal tunnel. Typing this is awfully painful and difficult and I'm a nurse so I need my dexterity and I'm losing it more every day. My midwife said to try to make it to my next appt which is 35 weeks and we will see how I am then, but I need to make it to 37 because otherwise I will barely get any time with him after he's born.

Wow thats awesome. I hope that you make it to 37 weeks!! My pelvic is hurting sooo bad. I can barely walk but Im determined to make it to May 2. Ill be off May 2-Aug 10. I know Ill get paid for some of it because I have disability insurance and my job pays me in the summer since im a teacher but I dont think its full pay. I dont care. We will make it somehow:shrug:. I just wanna be with my baby. My shower is April 11 at home and April 7 at work. I need to complete my baby shower registry so Ill do that today or tomorrow. Im glad all went well for your shower!!!


----------



## moni77

Yay - glad you are getting a lot. The inlaws bought us a glider as a gift - it arrives in about a week - so excited.

Baby is now pressing on my sciatic nerve....definitely feeling pregnant now. Had a scan today and the baby is measuring 3 lbs, 12 ounces (already) - hope this doesn't mean that I am going to have a 9 lb baby!!


----------



## Dini

That sounds like a good size Moni and the glider sounds wonderful! 

MrsK being home that long would be so nice. I'm glad you get that chance!

I had the worst week at work, I barely made it through Friday and was in so much pain. My goal is still three more weeks, I'm sure I can do it, but it's going to be so tough. I am usually there for 13 hours and doing it two days in a row is just too much, if it wasn't such a physically demanding job it would be better but I'm going to do my best. 

Also woke up with a sore throat and congestion today. I hope I can fight this being sick on top of the rest will not be a pleasant thing!


----------



## moni77

Turns out he is 60th percentile. Really crashing this week....that is until I lie down to go to sleep then I'm wide awake!


----------



## Dini

Isn't insomnia great!?


----------



## moni77

ummmm...no.

Hope you are feeling better Dini!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey all! Im back from Walt Disney World. I had a ball. We went for spring break and my daughter had cheer competition there. We go every year for cheer comp but this time was more fun because my husband was able to go and my son is older. This was my husbands first time. I walked a lot and I think that put a lot of pressure on my pelvis. I ended up resting for two days while my hubby and daughter went to parks. I think my baby too is about 4lbs. I cannot wait until May 2! That is my due date and my maternity leave date. I think the baby will be late so thats why I set my leave on the same day. My baby shower is 4/11, and Im happy about that. We are still not ready for baby, so we better get on it!!

I dont get insomnia though. I sleep like a rock everyday and constantly looking for more sleep:haha:. I hope you all get through that and glad to hear all is well!!:hugs:


----------



## River54

Hey ladies!
Just thought I'd update and say our little man was born on March 12, 12 days overdue. I had an induction, since nothing was happening on its own. Time from start of induction til birth was 12 hours, so not too bad.
He is such a doll!


----------



## moni77

FYI ladies - I just found out that my insurance covers a breast pump 100% - including the popular name brand ones. I had registered for the medela and it is covered - so just saved myself $250. I guess it is part of the new health care act that most insurance companies are required to either give a discount or cover it. Only downside is you have to order through their providers. Something to look into if you have not already done so!

Glad Disney was fun. Congrats River!


----------



## mrskcbrown

moni77 said:


> FYI ladies - I just found out that my insurance covers a breast pump 100% - including the popular name brand ones. I had registered for the medela and it is covered - so just saved myself $250. I guess it is part of the new health care act that most insurance companies are required to either give a discount or cover it. Only downside is you have to order through their providers. Something to look into if you have not already done so!
> 
> Glad Disney was fun. Congrats River!

Yay River!! Post a pic of him please. Id love to see him:cloud9:.

Yes I found out my insurance covers it too. I have to buy it from Target and they reiumburse me for it. Im pretty happy about that. Im still worried with my breast reduction that I wont be successful but I hear some women are so Im going to try from day 1. I didnt last time and so I never got my supply up.:shrug:

I also have my dr appt today. Ive been going every two weeks but I think after the next two weeks ill be going every week. I was in a lot of back pain last night, that I thought I might be going into labor. I was in tears. Im not ready to deliver early:-(


----------



## Dini

My insurance covers the medela pump in style advance and I got it yesterday! 

Congrats river! Wow 12 days overdue. Oh you poor thing. 

MrsKC glad you had fun!!

I'm still dealing with very bad carpal tunnel, this message is taking forever! I'm stopping work next Friday because of it. I'm so looking forward to it!


----------



## mrskcbrown

I know you will enjoy being off. I may have to move my leave date up by a week because Ive been feeling horrible. My legs are swelling, and I really need to be off of them and I cant with teaching. Ive also been having really bad Braxton HIcks I think. Its very uncomfortable. I set my leave as 5/2 which is my due date but Im going to ask if I can move it up a week. Im miserable lately:shrug:


----------



## moni77

I'll be getting the medela as well - I just have to wait until 30 days before the due date.

Sorry you are not feeling well kc! I am also starting to really slow down. 
I had a scan on Wed that went well - all is looking good. Bigboy kept sticking his arms in the way of their measurements. I told the tech, his daddy has long arms and so he is just showing off. Lots of waves meant no good pics.

Then had my non-stress test - baby is "perfect". After the nursed told me I had a couple of contractions during the test - didn't feel them. I guess that is pretty common at this stage - too bad they cant all be like that! 

My next appointment is in 2 weeks and then I will be going weekly as well.

Ahh - getting close!


----------



## mrskcbrown

moni77 said:


> I'll be getting the medela as well - I just have to wait until 30 days before the due date.
> 
> Sorry you are not feeling well kc! I am also starting to really slow down.
> I had a scan on Wed that went well - all is looking good. Bigboy kept sticking his arms in the way of their measurements. I told the tech, his daddy has long arms and so he is just showing off. Lots of waves meant no good pics.
> 
> Then had my non-stress test - baby is "perfect". After the nursed told me I had a couple of contractions during the test - didn't feel them. I guess that is pretty common at this stage - too bad they cant all be like that!
> 
> My next appointment is in 2 weeks and then I will be going weekly as well.
> 
> Ahh - getting close!

Thanks!! I think it may be an upper respiratory infection from what Ive read. I cant talk (my voice is muffled), breathe and it hurts to cough, so bad. I may go to urgent care today because its been going on 3.5 weeks or longer. I thought it would go away on its own but its not. 

Im 34 weeks so yes we are getting close. Im not ready! The only thing Ive stockpiled is diapers. I have so many, thanks to couponing! I need to stock up on formula just in case I dont produce milk because of my breast reduction. Fingers crossed tho:shrug:. Ive heard good things with consistency so we will see.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!! so quiet over here........


----------



## Dini

Hi girls. Sorry I've been a little MIA. 

Moni congrats on your NST. I haven't had one yet. I have my strep B test Thursday and am hoping she will check me since she will down there lol. 

MrsKC I hope you feel better. I had that for a few weeks and it's still lingering but better. Hope it goes away soon! 

I'm getting a lot of pressure lately and just feeling slow and tired. I'm done at work Friday. I could work a little longer but I'm tired and the numbness and pain in my hands is just getting to me.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dini said:


> Hi girls. Sorry I've been a little MIA.
> 
> Moni congrats on your NST. I haven't had one yet. I have my strep B test Thursday and am hoping she will check me since she will down there lol.
> 
> MrsKC I hope you feel better. I had that for a few weeks and it's still lingering but better. Hope it goes away soon!
> 
> I'm getting a lot of pressure lately and just feeling slow and tired. I'm done at work Friday. I could work a little longer but I'm tired and the numbness and pain in my hands is just getting to me.

Oh I hope you feel better and enjoy your maternity leave. I leave May 1. Baby shower is 4/11 so we are preparing for that. Im running out of clothing to wear and refuse to buy more. Im only going to buy a dress for my shower and thats it!!! I go to DR weekly now basically starting today because I go to High risk ob today, then reg OB next week.


----------



## Dini

I'm the same way, refuse to buy clothes. I'm down to about two tshirts and one long sleeved one so I have to make that work!

Had an appt today. Baby is finally head down instead of oblique so just praying he stays there! I would really like the chance to have him naturally. Had my beta strep test today and hoping its negative so I can skip the IV.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dini said:


> I'm the same way, refuse to buy clothes. I'm down to about two tshirts and one long sleeved one so I have to make that work!
> 
> Had an appt today. Baby is finally head down instead of oblique so just praying he stays there! I would really like the chance to have him naturally. Had my beta strep test today and hoping its negative so I can skip the IV.

I hope its negative too!! Ok so you want to have the baby epidural free? Thats awesome!! I hope you get your hearts desire!:hugs:


----------



## WantaBelly

Is it too late to join this thread? I am 38, 39 in May and just got a bfp March 13th. This will be my 10th child here on earth. I'm a bit nervous as it is still very early on. Hoping to find some older mums to relate to the same things I do.


----------



## Dini

WantaBelly said:


> Is it too late to join this thread? I am 38, 39 in May and just got a bfp March 13th. This will be my 10th child here on earth. I'm a bit nervous as it is still very early on. Hoping to find some older mums to relate to the same things I do.

Not at all too late! Glad to see someone early on to keep this thread going! 10th kid? Wow! What a blessing, how old are they?

And yes MrsKC I'm hoping to go natural if possible but of course a healthy baby is all that matters. 37 weeks today, I hope I don't go over but so far I have no real signs of amything. I think I'm getting more BH and sometimes I have more pressure but that's it.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dini said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> Is it too late to join this thread? I am 38, 39 in May and just got a bfp March 13th. This will be my 10th child here on earth. I'm a bit nervous as it is still very early on. Hoping to find some older mums to relate to the same things I do.
> 
> Not at all too late! Glad to see someone early on to keep this thread going! 10th kid? Wow! What a blessing, how old are they?
> 
> And yes MrsKC I'm hoping to go natural if possible but of course a healthy baby is all that matters. 37 weeks today, I hope I don't go over but so far I have no real signs of amything. I think I'm getting more BH and sometimes I have more pressure but that's it.Click to expand...

I think its awesome to go natural. Im such a wuss. Ill have epidural on deck when I get to hospital:haha:. Im also going to move my leave up by 10 days, so April 20. My pelvis hurts like hell and my leg wont stop swelling daily. Think its just time for bed rest.:nope:


----------



## Dini

There is nothing wrong with having an epidural! I've never done this so who knows lol. 

And I'm so glad you got your leave moved up!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks! You know thats such a huge debate always. I dont care as long as all babies get here healthy and safe!


----------



## Dini

mrskcbrown said:


> Thanks! You know thats such a huge debate always. I dont care as long as all babies get here healthy and safe!

My thoughts exactly! There is no "best" way to labor. It's a personal preference and as long as baby makes it into the world healthy and mom is healthy then it was a success!


----------



## moni77

I hope to try natural but have no problems getting the epidural if I feel I need it!

Happy and healthy is what I am hoping for!


----------



## mrskcbrown

So quiet over here!! Whats going on ladies? I am 2cm dilated!!:happydance: Has anyone had their babies yet??


----------



## Taurus8484

Moni had her little one about a week ago. Will let her tell you about it when she comes on.

Im part of this thread but stalk more than post. My little one is nearly 4 weeks old. Natural birth with no pain relief. Quick labour. Loved it all even though the pain was intense.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Oh wow! Congrats to you and moni. What a blessing!! Im sure the pain was intense but look at the gift that you receive:cloud9:


----------



## mowat

I haven't been on hardly at all in the last few months, but I thought I'd update anyway. Harriet was born Friday April 10th and weighed 7 lbs 7 oz. Her stubborn brother Wilfred ended up being a c-section and weighed 7 lbs 10 oz. We're doing well 1 week in. Having a hard time believing I'll be 41 next month and I've got two newborns!


----------



## mrskcbrown

mowat said:


> I haven't been on hardly at all in the last few months, but I thought I'd update anyway. Harriet was born Friday April 10th and weighed 7 lbs 7 oz. Her stubborn brother Wilfred ended up being a c-section and weighed 7 lbs 10 oz. We're doing well 1 week in. Having a hard time believing I'll be 41 next month and I've got two newborns!

Oh wow congrats!!! So you had regular and csection!! SO happy for you:cloud9:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hope everyone is well. Im still waiting on my little girl:cloud9:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Bump


----------



## moni77

Hey all~

Sorry for the long delay - things are pretty hectic. Oliver Max was born at 5:27pm on April 7th. He was 5 weeks early and 5lbs 13 ounces and 17.5 inches at birth. My water broke in the middle of the night and they ended up needing to give me Pitocin to get the contractions progressing. I made it about 4 hours after the Pitocin before I got the epidural  best decision ever! I delivered 3 hours later after about 30 minutes of pushing.

Oliver needed to go into the NICU and stayed there for 8 nights. (The hospital let me stay in an extra bed after my discharge so I could continue to breastfeed throughout the night). My days consisted of 3 hour incriments  go to the NICU  breastfeed for about 20-30 minutes (they didnt want me to tire him out too much), give Oliver a bottle with breastmilk and spend a little time with him. Go back to my room to pump for 20 minutes and maybe have about an hour to 1.5 hours to eat, sleep or do anything  so pretty much no time at all.

Now that we are home, things are a bit better but I am still breastfeeding and pumping, but he sometimes goes 4 hours between feedings. I am totally in love!

Here are a couple of pics!

Hope all is well with everyone else!
 



Attached Files:







mommy and me.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 3









reclining.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4









tummy time.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrskcbrown

He is so cute!! Enjoy!! I'm still waiting...ugh!!


----------



## moni77

mrskcbrown said:


> He is so cute!! Enjoy!! I'm still waiting...ugh!!

She'll be here soon!


----------



## Taurus8484

moni77 said:


> Hey all~
> 
> Sorry for the long delay - things are pretty hectic. Oliver Max was born at 5:27pm on April 7th. He was 5 weeks early and 5lbs 13 ounces and 17.5 inches at birth. My water broke in the middle of the night and they ended up needing to give me Pitocin to get the contractions progressing. I made it about 4 hours after the Pitocin before I got the epidural  best decision ever! I delivered 3 hours later after about 30 minutes of pushing.
> 
> Oliver needed to go into the NICU and stayed there for 8 nights. (The hospital let me stay in an extra bed after my discharge so I could continue to breastfeed throughout the night). My days consisted of 3 hour incriments  go to the NICU  breastfeed for about 20-30 minutes (they didnt want me to tire him out too much), give Oliver a bottle with breastmilk and spend a little time with him. Go back to my room to pump for 20 minutes and maybe have about an hour to 1.5 hours to eat, sleep or do anything  so pretty much no time at all.
> 
> Now that we are home, things are a bit better but I am still breastfeeding and pumping, but he sometimes goes 4 hours between feedings. I am totally in love!
> 
> Here are a couple of pics!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone else!

Beautiful pics and gorgeous boy....Was wondering when you were going to stick your head in....glad to hear things are going well xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

So went to dr. I'm now 3cm but still no real labor. So if she isn't here by next Thursday, they'll schedule a csection. Due to previous c section, I can't be induced&#128543;. So just a darn waiting game! I'm due Saturday.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey guys!! Had my little girl may 8. She was 8lbs, 2oz. I also had my vbac birth no csection.


----------



## WantaBelly

Congratulations!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Here is my bundle of joy. 5/8/15
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## moni77

Yay congrats!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey hope everyone is ok!!


----------



## WantaBelly

mrskcbrown said:


> Here is my bundle of joy. 5/8/15

She's so adorable!


----------



## WantaBelly

I know most of you have had your little ones by now and I wanted to congratulate each of you. Are there any of us still waiting?


----------

